# The Halloween Driveler #302, Come on in folks!



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
In honor of my Daddy, RIP, who would have turned 92 on Halloween this year and whom we called our "Boo Baby" because a ghost must have scared him outta Granny!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2019)

Timely


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Again, happy birthday, Miss Keebs. My highest regards to you..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Again, happy birthday, Miss Keebs. My highest regards to you..


 Thanks and with this, I bid "adieu"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Sniff, sniff, smells like LilN's Birfday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thanks and with this, I bid "adieu"



Oh Birthday girl, guess what?

I posted in the last thread you closed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Evenin folks!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!


Hey Chief, made another batch of pico tonight and got me to thin'n...did you ever try that recipe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Hey Chief, made another batch of pico tonight and got me to thin'n...did you ever try that recipe?



Hey Bat, no sir I did not as of yet. I forgot about it to be honest. I’m going to tell the wife tonight to pick me up the ingredients, she’s @ grocery stores everyday.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bat, no sir I did not as of yet. I forgot about it to be honest. I’m going to tell the wife tonight to pick me up the ingredients, she’s @ grocery stores everyday.


It's mild enough that "Daisey" will eat it out of the bowl with a spoon, and she thinks that black pepper is da debil. So, a gentleman from the bayou area like yourself might want to "juice it up" a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> It's mild enough that "Daisey" will eat it out of the bowl with a spoon, and she thinks that black pepper is da debil. So, a gentleman from the bayou area like yourself might want to "juice it up" a little.



10-4, I want it to bite my tongue.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> It's mild enough that "Daisey" will eat it out of the bowl with a spoon, and she thinks that black pepper is da debil. So, a gentleman from the bayou area like yourself might want to "juice it up" a little.



Evening folks from “way up north.”
Please send me this recipe, Mrs Ruger is a spice wimp.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2019)

Evening folks just swinging by to see how everyone is doing. If y’all haven’t already say a little prayer for Miggy most already know what he’s dealing with but I’m sure he could use yalls support


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

Will do. Prayers continue for Miggy


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

Bed time. Nite y’all


----------



## Batjack (Oct 29, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 29, 2019)

Mernin, on the deers schedule apparently.
Happy Birthday to that scary avatar that gives me nightmares girl!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 29, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Mornin' folks !

Hope everyone has a WONDERFUL day !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Morning crew.........need coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the coffee trying to get the heart started today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks for the coffee trying to get the heart started today.



Thought you were to be cold hearted about solving problems.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

I try, I’m usually the guy that finds your problem then helps you solve it. Some folks don’t listen well then the cold hearted guy shows up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I try, I’m usually the guy that finds your problem then helps you solve it. Some folks don’t listen well then the cold hearted guy shows up.



So under that warm exterior lies a second persona?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP!



morning bloodbro

How is the back today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So under that warm exterior lies a second persona?



Yes sir, “redneck apply as required.”


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.  Some how or another, I surely don't feel like I got very much sleep during the night as my girlfriend and I were saying goodnight on the phone at midnight and then a few minutes later, heck it was 5:45 AM.  I went out and got my newspaper and then I sat down at the kitchen table to read it but it was not very much news in it as it seemed to be just old recycled and stirred up news again instead.  Of course, it surely was really NICE that my name was NOT on the obituary page today.  

The weatherman is showing more incoming rain getting really close to me now.  I don't know about the rest of you BUT I don't want any rain for another couple of weeks now.  I will be really happy when I can go back into the woods again and feed all of the starving critters again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2019)

Mornin`. Just a real light rain here. Fixing to go slip off and get in a covered deer stand and see what might be moving in this weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So under that warm exterior lies a second persona?



Gobblin, my description of Ruger is very similar as I thought that under his "crusty exterior", there was a very kind-hearted soul underneath !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Just a real light rain here. Fixing to go slip off and get in a covered deer stand and see what might be moving in this weather.



Hope you see the biggun


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope you see the biggun




Thanks. I hope I see the right biggun. There`s three or four that I`d like to get one of em. One in particuar.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2019)

NIC, good luck in your exploits this morning and I hope that you finally run across that really "BIG HOSS" that roams your woods.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

Morning y’all. Hope you get a big one Nic. Need a rain here at the house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NIC, good luck in your exploits this morning and I hope that you finally run across that really "BIG HOSS" that roams your woods.




I`ll stand a better chance in about two weeks, than I do now. When that rut starts, these woods are gonna explode.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Just a real light rain here. Fixing to go slip off and get in a covered deer stand and see what might be moving in this weather.



I like hunting in a light rain!

Wish it would start here and rain for the next 3-4 days. We could use the water in these ponds that are spring fed.
Edit: “wet weather spring fed”


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2019)

Morning from Norfolk- DDG 84 getting repairs and updates. Intrigued by Navy ships! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Bulkeley_(DDG-84)


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I like hunting in a light rain!
> 
> Wish it would start here and rain for the next 3-4 days. We could use the water in these ponds that are spring fed.
> Edit: “wet weather spring fed”


I have 7 deer on the wall, 5 of them were killed in the rain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all. Hope you get a big one Nic. Need a rain here at the house.



What’s your approximate location Trad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> I have 7 deer on the wall, 5 of them were killed in the rain!



I always saw a lot of deer in a light rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning from Norfolk- DDG 84 getting repairs and updates. Intrigued by Navy ships!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Bulkeley_(DDG-84)
> 
> 
> View attachment 988360



Ships in general have always intrigued me also. Of course growing up near the Mighty Mississippi in NOLA I saw them on the river all the time. 

Worked in a shipyard as a welder briefly, and also worked on the river in the Port of New Orleans for a couple Tow and fuel companies on Tugs. 

Also worked as a shippers agent and were on cargo ships all the time for that job.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I always saw a lot of deer in a light rain.


If there ever was a story around reading an article in a magazine, getting pumped and living out the story I did it on Nov 29 2003. Decided not to go hunting because it was raining off and on and the wind was blowing and gusting up to 30mph. The story I read was in GON I believe and it was called 'Bad Weather Bucks'.  Got pumped up and went to the deer woods. Everyone was laying around and not hunting and I told them that I was going to kill a 'Bad Weather Buck', to their laughs. I was the only one that hunted that evening. 

This man was the result!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> If there ever was a story around reading an article in a magazine, getting pumped and living out the story I did it on Nov 29 2003. Decided not to go hunting because it was raining off and on and the wind was blowing and gusting up to 30mph. The story I read was in GON I believe and it was called 'Bad Weather Bucks'.  Got pumped up and went to the deer woods. Everyone was laying around and not hunting and I told them that I was going to kill a 'Bad Weather Buck', to their laughs. I was the only one that hunted that evening.
> 
> This man was the result!
> 
> ...



Beautiful Buck!

When I first started deer hunting a mentor told me something that stuck in my head. “Jeff, they gotta live no matter the weather. This is their house, and they gotta eat”.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro
> 
> How is the back today?


A little stiff but way better than yesterday


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

Putnam County


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful Buck!
> 
> When I first started deer hunting a mentor told me something that stuck in my head. “Jeff, they gotta live no matter the weather. This is their house, and they gotta eat”.


To cap off that story, we all stayed up drinking and telling stories around the campfire that night with this buck hanging about 20 ft away. I slept in do to a severe hangover but everyone else hunted. That next morning while sleeping in, two buddies scored monster bucks too- After breakfast, we took the three bucks to the cooler laid in the back of the truck toolbox to tailgate. For a brief moment, we ruled the world! Never have experienced anything like it again but that hasn't stopped me from trying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Putnam County



Yessir, still really dry here. We’ve had a little bit of rain, but nothing to amount to much.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mng gents,cold and rain here,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Birthday girl, guess what?
> 
> I posted in the last thread you closed.


 I saw that, just in time too!

Mernin Folks, lovin this slow wet drizzle!!  We NEED it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Mernin, on the deers schedule apparently.
> Happy Birthday to that scary avatar that gives me nightmares girl!


Avatar changed just for you and the rest of the skerdy cats on here!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you. I wasn’t kidding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Thank you. I wasn’t kidding.



Now you need to change yours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

We need to have beers when my nephew the Navy nuclear electrician Chief is in town. He’s a gung-ho swabby.



Patriot44 said:


> Morning from Norfolk- DDG 84 getting repairs and updates. Intrigued by Navy ships!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Bulkeley_(DDG-84)
> 
> 
> View attachment 988360


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Now you need to change yours.


I didn’t post it for halloween but it fit anyway so I ain’t changing till November first.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, my description of Ruger is very similar as I thought that under his "crusty exterior", there was a very kind-hearted soul underneath !!!!



You folks are kind, don’t spread that around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Will do. Prayers continue for Miggy


Thank you sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks just swinging by to see how everyone is doing. If y’all haven’t already say a little prayer for Miggy most already know what he’s dealing with but I’m sure he could use yalls support


Thanks Wy.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2019)

Double cheese burger.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2019)

F


Ruger#3 said:


> We need to have beers when my nephew the Navy nuclear electrician Chief is in town. He’s a gung-ho swabby.


For sure! My company will hire a nuke electrician site unseen. That is the single most sought after MOS in my industry.

The very first experience with a nuke electrician for me was during an interview (myself, manager and VP were doing a panel interview as we always did). My manager at the time always carried our most complicated schematic into interviews and would at some point say,' can you have a look at this drawing and tell me anything about it?'

The normal response was yes, it is a psu and that was about it. The dudes name was Rob and he is one of our best today and durn near runs the entire west coast. His answer... 'this is a psu for a high power/freq RF energy source...there are the fuses, several thermal couplings, etc, etc, etc.' We had to stop him. The drawing is a college degree in Electrical Engineering any day of the week.

My next question was what are your hobbies... his answer was 'I brew beer'. He was offered a job before the interview was over. 

Rob went from making whatever an E5 in the Navy makes at 24 years old(probably about 30K/yr) to six figures in one hour.  We immediately called the company recruiter and said only send us nuke electricians from now on.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2019)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you sir.


 Hang in there, shuggums, we got your back!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ships in general have always intrigued me also. Of course growing up near the Mighty Mississippi in NOLA I saw them on the river all the time.
> 
> Worked in a shipyard as a welder briefly, and also worked on the river in the Port of New Orleans for a couple Tow and fuel companies on Tugs.
> 
> Also worked as a shippers agent and were on cargo ships all the time for that job.




You any kin to NOYDB ??  hehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Hang in there, shuggums, we got your back!!



10-4, Ol Amigo might not know it, but I think about him quite often and offer up a prayer.

My Mom had a similar situation with a sub arachnoid hemorrhage that let go in her head way back in the day.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Wy.......



Think about you often Amigo! 

Keep on improving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You any kin to NOYDB ??  hehe



Nope, just worked a lot of different industries over my lifetime. 

Good @ all of them, master of none.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> If there ever was a story around reading an article in a magazine, getting pumped and living out the story I did it on Nov 29 2003. Decided not to go hunting because it was raining off and on and the wind was blowing and gusting up to 30mph. The story I read was in GON I believe and it was called 'Bad Weather Bucks'.  Got pumped up and went to the deer woods. Everyone was laying around and not hunting and I told them that I was going to kill a 'Bad Weather Buck', to their laughs. I was the only one that hunted that evening.
> 
> This man was the result!
> 
> ...




That is one purty buck right there. I have a picture of his twin around here somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Spoke with Wybro a short time ago. He’s doin fine, except he still cRazY as ever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Finally getting a little light rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Tryin to figure out a little project I can work on round here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally getting a little light rain




It`s been a real light steady ran here since about 5 AM and still going. Looks like it`s set in for the day. I probably should have stayed in the stand but other than one little spike, the woods were dead. And I got hungry and left my jerky at the house. Plus I needed more coffee. I`ll go back later today.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That is one purty buck right there. I have a picture of his twin around here somewhere.


Thank you, sir. He is my favorite just a smidge ahead of a big 8 with an open 19 inch spread mounted in a super-sneak, just the he was when I first laid eyes on him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, just worked a lot of different industries over my lifetime.
> 
> Good @ all of them, master of none.




Just messing with you bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Got some wild hog poke cubed steak laying in some buttamilk. gonna fry up some regular poke steak too, grilt sausage, onion rangs, slaw.

Gonna cheekun fry 'em . . .


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

Rain started here in Putnam about 11 and still getting a nice slow rain. Finished canning figs and ended up with forty pints.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just messing with you bro !!!




Oh I know! I just didn read too many books is all, I'm more of a hands on type.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jag and I workin on the chikin corn chowder. Good Lawd, MizT made enough for 30 people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been a real light steady ran here since about 5 AM and still going. Looks like it`s set in for the day. I probably should have stayed in the stand but other than one little spike, the woods were dead. And I got hungry and left my jerky at the house. Plus I needed more coffee. I`ll go back later today.




Some days the wildlife just lays up. 

A growling stomach will run'em off too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I know! I just didn read too many books is all, I'm more of a hands on type.




I read a lot, but I don't have the knowledge of NOYD,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I read a lot, but I don't have the knowledge of NOYD,,,



Don't feel bad lil fella; no one has that kind of knowledge expect for him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Don't feel bad lil fella; no one has that kind of knowledge expect for him




Thank you kindly, I feel much betta . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm fixin to read dis one....


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

I tried to read that book Jeff and didn’t know how to start


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm fixin to read dis one....
> 
> View attachment 988398




Baby steps . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2019)

lawd hep me, send you bouys to skool, buy ya books and you still can't ..........listen to the teacher.................


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

They just eat the books.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> They just eat the books.


yeah, that's it..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2019)

Ya`ll keep the racket down. I`m trying to take a nap before I head back to the  woods. To take a nap.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

Good day for napping Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Got the grill ready to light, Bayou Classic fryer is cleaned with new peanut oil.  Wild poke steak and tame bathing in buttamilk…, wild poke sausage waiting on the grill, working in the MON with a steady rain !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Everytime I fire up the Bayou, think of Moonbro, class act of man.  Wish all ya'll could of met him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Just took the sausage off the grill, awesome !!!  Dawn cooking biscuits and gravy, gonna fry the poke steak . .  no pics/it happened..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everytime I fire up the Bayou, think of Moonbro, class act of man.  Wish all ya'll could of met him.



10-4, don’t come across many like him in a lifetime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I tried to read that book Jeff and didn’t know how to start



What’s the name of it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just took the sausage off the grill, awesome !!!  Dawn cooking biscuits and gravy, gonna fry the poke steak . .  no pics/it happened..



Now I want some biskits n sausage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What’s the name of it?




"Don't know how to start ???"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2019)

Chiefbro, gotta have the white gravey !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Don't know how to start ???"



I’ll ax NOYDB.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, gotta have the white gravey !!!



Copy dat, Covered in black peppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Haven’t had nothin but very light rain, mostly drizzle, one light shower.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Putnam County



sYou are relatively close.   Just might have to meet up one day for an eye to eye.




Ruger#3 said:


> You folks are kind, don’t spread that around.



Had to keep up the facade for long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven’t had nothin but very light rain, mostly drizzle, one light shower.



Started here about 1 and occasionally it has been more that a drizzle.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Started here about 1 and occasionally it has been more that a drizzle.


Been pretty steady off n on all day...........games cancelled due to it too..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Been pretty steady off n on all day...........games cancelled due to it too..........



Saw that on the blue room


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

MizT and Jag went somewhere, but don't know where.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Wrapping up the day in MSP. Just back from dinner, fried walley and cold beer in a frosty glass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wrapping up the day in MSP. Just back from dinner, fried walley and cold beer in a frosty glass.



Sounds good, but long day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Ruger, did it snow up there?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

No, but the mornings as pretty cold. The afternoons are nice, 40 with a warm sun.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good, but long day.



Yeah headed to bed soon and no early get up tomorrow, start at 8.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

Well I just woke up and thought it was morning and started the whole just got up process.    Turning coffee off for now and headed back to bed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2019)

I unfortunately woke up at 2:20 AM thinking that it was time to get up.  Realized that it wasn't BUT I haven't been able to go back to sleep as I got stuck watch every kind of late/early news program known to man.

Then I got stuck watching a program named, "LIVE FREE OR DIE" that has NIC's South  Georgia Swamp friend on it.  Colbert, the Frontiersman is quite a guy and I think that NIC must have taught Colbert most everything that he knows.  He is  out there  in the swamps trapping Beavers in this episode after he lost all of his furs when his encampment completely  burned.

I'm sure that I will pay for this loss of sleep sometimes later this afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2019)

*MUST BE JUST A BUNCH OF SLEEPY SLACKERS AROUND HERE THIS MORNING.   *

*IF YOU WANT A REALLY GOOD "WAKER-UPPER", CHECK OUT THIS THREAD LINK BELOW BECAUSE IT WILL MAKE YOU DROOL A BUNCH BEFORE YOU SLAP YOUR OWN FACE A DOZEN TIMES!!!!*

*http://forum.gon.com/threads/dangit-bucked-out-early-again.953890/*


----------



## Batjack (Oct 30, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

EE they are really sleepy today.

Might be the rain.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 30, 2019)

Must have been a full moon for more than me. I flipped and flopped all night and finally just got up about a hour ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Must have been a full moon for more than me. I flipped and flopped all night and finally just got up about a hour ago.



I slept like so well I thought I'd had enough at 1.  I did get back to sleep for a couple hours now I am sleepy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

the bass player is a friend from PA who I have hunted with before.  This is a new sound for him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

Another that I like better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2019)

Plug aerated the yard Monday, spread a blend of fescue and winter rye, lime and fertilizer yesterday. Blessed with rain today.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Enjoying the coffee......


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning everyone


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

morning EE, blood, Ruger

Just went out into the garage, opened the door, and it is still raining.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Mornin Jeff...


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning yall! Have yall seen the weather for Sat morning? Should push the boys into a lovin’ mood.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2019)

Shore is humid. Got to help daughter move this week. Today is the day for taking beds and such apart. I hate moving.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2019)

I saw the weather report but gonna miss hunting Saturday. May try and go Friday. No hunting lease this year so hunting National Forest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Mornin Ruger, 

P44, Trad......and everyone above.

There definitely must have been something in the air in the wee hours, it woke me @ 4:00 am also. Wound up watching some News til I fell back to sleep and woke up with a crick in my neck.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2019)

I got three vertebrae fused in my neck. Neck won’t move enough to get a crick in it anymore


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

If y’all haven’t looked go checkout this thread EE posted.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/dangit-bucked-out-early-again.953890/


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I got three vertebrae fused in my neck. Neck won’t move enough to get a crick in it anymore



Dang!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Shore is humid. Got to help daughter move this week. Today is the day for taking beds and such apart. I hate moving.



Recruiting some young fellows is your friend, but they’ll need a supervisor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mornin Keebsy!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Mng ladies and gents,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Swamp, Mornin.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I got three vertebrae fused in my neck. Neck won’t move enough to get a crick in it anymore



I have the same, just can’t look over my shoulder as well but doesn’t restrict that much.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Swamp, Mornin.


Mng,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I unfortunately woke up at 2:20 AM thinking that it was time to get up.  Realized that it wasn't BUT I haven't been able to go back to sleep as I got stuck watch every kind of late/early news program known to man.
> 
> Then I got stuck watching a program named, "LIVE FREE OR DIE" that has NIC's South  Georgia Swamp friend on it.  Colbert, the Frontiersman is quite a guy and I think that NIC must have taught Colbert most everything that he knows.  He is  out there  in the swamps trapping Beavers in this episode after he lost all of his furs when his encampment completely  burned.
> 
> I'm sure that I will pay for this loss of sleep sometimes later this afternoon.




That rascal is a sport model, no doubt that. Last October he had a pot full of live oak acorns he had parched over the fire. I got into those things and about eat every one of em. Like boiled peanuts, you can`t eat just one.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Enjoying breakfast we won from the local radio station 96.9 WRDO and the breakfast was provided by a local eatin joint Ronny's BBQ - "Floyds"........I snagged a bacon & egg toasted sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That rascal is a sport model, no doubt that. Last October he had a pot full of live oak acorns he had parched over the fire. I got into those things and about eat every one of em. Like boiled peanuts, you can`t eat just one.



Never had them before, would like to try them out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Enjoying breakfast we won from the local radio station 96.9 WRDO and the breakfast was provided by a local eatin joint Ronny's BBQ - "Floyds"........I snagged a bacon & egg toasted sammich.



yummy sounding


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Never had them before, would like to try them out.




I`m sure swamp chestnut acorns and white oak acorns would be just as good. I`d save those of the red oak variety for baking, after crushing and leaching.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Swampy, I had walleye last night for dinner. Man, it was good!


----------



## redeli (Oct 30, 2019)

everybody eating up in here


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy, I had walleye last night for dinner. Man, it was good!


Love it,,,,we used to get all you can eat,,,,14.95,,,,if you got there early enough on Fridays,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2019)

Had a machine catch on fire this morning. Burned up all kinds of wiring , pipes, lights! It's going to be a long day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m sure swamp chestnut acorns and white oak acorns would be just as good. I`d save those of the red oak variety for baking, after crushing and leaching.



I’ve only got one White Oak on my property and I transplanted it myself. It’s only approx. 4-5’ now. I’m going to go on a mission and transplant several more.

A few Water Oaks and the one huge Majestic Southern Red Oak that’s wayyy too close to the house. Daggum thing has limbs the size of trees.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a machine catch on fire this morning. Burned up all kinds of wiring , pipes, lights! It's going to be a long day!



Whoaaa!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a machine catch on fire this morning. Burned up all kinds of wiring , pipes, lights! It's going to be a long day!


 oh wow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a machine catch on fire this morning. Burned up all kinds of wiring , pipes, lights! It's going to be a long day!


can we blame drunkbro for lack of maintenance?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve only got one White Oak on my property and I transplanted it myself. It’s only approx. 4-5’ now. I’m going to go on a mission and transplant several more.
> 
> A few Water Oaks and the one huge Majestic Southern Red Oak that’s wayyy too close to the house. Daggum thing has limbs the size of trees.


Save a few spots until we meet up


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Miss Keebs herself, in front of my lodge this past January..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Save a few spots until we meet up


Especially wet ones


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Save a few spots until we meet up



Will do, thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Keebs herself, in front of my lodge this past January..
> 
> 
> View attachment 988495



I can’t remember, but I think Jag and I rode down there that day. Keebs would remember if we did. My memory is getting sketchy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I can’t remember, but I think Jag and I rode down there that day. Keebs would remember if we did. My memory is getting sketchy.




Mine is too. Badly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine is too. Badly.



I can’t remember if I met Colbert or not. I’m thinking I did, but he had come out of some of his clothing because it had warmed up, or I had just missed him. No more pictures were being taken when I arrived, just handshakes.

Met another fellow off the forum also and someone else that I don’t remember.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

MizT thinks I should go get tested for Alzheimer’s, or at the least Old timers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a machine catch on fire this morning. Burned up all kinds of wiring , pipes, lights! It's going to be a long day!




BLOOD, I bet that the "PUCKER FACTOR" was rather HIGH with all of this going on this morning !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I can’t remember, but I think Jag and I rode down there that day. Keebs would remember if we did. My memory is getting sketchy.


You weren't at this one, Chief, this was this past January when I took Monster and I met Colbert AND Crakajak!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> You weren't at this one, Chief, this was this past January when I took Monster and I met Colbert AND Crakajak!




You met me too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Where's MrsH22??? MIA???
























MANNNNDDYYYYYYY, where are you????????????????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You met me too!


correction, I hugged you, I done met you a long time ago, I was mentioning "1st time meets"..............now put that whip up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> correction, I hugged you, I done met you a long time ago, I was mentioning "1st time meets"..............now put that whip up!




Yes`m......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes`m......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> You weren't at this one, Chief, this was this past January when I took Monster and I met Colbert AND Crakajak!



Was it the one when I believe it was sea trout was there?

Nic might remember.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Was it the one when I believe it was sea trout was there?
> 
> Nic might remember.




I can`t remember either. 27 years of this event and they`re all starting to run together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t remember either. 27 years of this event and they`re all starting to run together.



Yessir, I understand that. 

It seems I was there when Keebs had LIL monster with her though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nic, do you remember sea trout being there at all? 

It might have been someone else though. I remember meeting someone off the forum that day that I had never met, but read his posts in the past.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, do you remember sea trout being there at all?
> 
> It might have been someone else though. I remember meeting someone off the forum that day that I had never met, but read his posts in the past.




I do remember him being there and meeting him. Good fellow too. But for the life of me, I can`t remember the year. It` wasnt that long ago though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I do remember him being there and meeting him. Good fellow too. But for the life of me, I can`t remember the year. It` wasnt that long ago though.



No sir, that’s when I met him myself for the first time. He was a good fellow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

I need some memory food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

I ain’t goin out on this limb, but thinkin Ma Hen might be mis-rememberin’ too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain’t goin out on this limb, but thinkin Ma Hen might be mis-rememberin’ too.


I can promise, if you were there, Monster would have stuck to you like glue, just like I would have!!  We've been at the same one on a couple occasions, but not when I had him with me. ~~sticking out my tongue at you~~~


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I can promise, if you were there, Monster would have stuck to you like glue, just like I would have!!  We've been at the same one on a couple occasions, but not when I had him with me. ~~sticking out my tongue at you~~~



I’ll take your word Ma’am. ?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ll take your word Ma’am. ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


>



I know when to fold’em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I know when to fold’em.




Me too. I`m more skeered of her than I am a turpentined grizzer bar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too. I`m more skeered of her than I am a turpentined grizzer bar.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2019)

Hind end is dragging! Back is hurting again! But everything was running when I left!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hind end is dragging! Back is hurting again! But everything was running when I left!



I prefer the good news of that post. Go ice down, knock a few back, and chill out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Afternoon all !!!  Short week.   I bet it's gonna be a muddy mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Short week.   I bet it's gonna be a muddy mess.



Afternoon Quackbro!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Keebs done slapped the time clock !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Hambooger steak n onions/gravy/ n peas, for work supper.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2019)

Holy God! After the day I've had ... MIL'S. Dog is barking at her like no other.    A tall bridge! I need directions to a tall bridge!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy God! After the day I've had ... MIL'S. Dog is barking at her like no other.    A tall bridge! I need directions to a tall bridge!




Carry it out to the Indian Mound on Lake Seminole......he will love it. All 14 feet of him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy God! After the day I've had ... MIL'S. Dog is barking at her like no other.    A tall bridge! I need directions to a tall bridge!



Spaghetti junction ain’t to far off is it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy God! After the day I've had ... MIL'S. Dog is barking at her like no other.    A tall bridge! I need directions to a tall bridge!



Dog threads are against the rules.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dog threads are against the rules.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dog threads are against the rules.





But that`s not dog shooting.    And I write the rules.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> But that`s not dog shooting.    And I write the rules.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy God! After the day I've had ... MIL'S. Dog is barking at her like no other.    A tall bridge! I need directions to a tall bridge!


Got a friend with a gator farm...but....was I you, I'd save that trip for MIL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Ding dang it's one muddy mess out here, doesn't do any good to clean the headlights on the truck, gotta go right back thru it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ding dang it's one muddy mess out here, doesn't do any good to clean the headlights on the truck, gotta go right back thru it.




Quackbro, how many trips do you have to make during a shift? I guess it depends on whether y'all are running product or not though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, how many trips do you have to make during a shift? I guess it depends on whether y'all are running product or not though.




Usually drive around 60 miles a night (3 trips) plus the 44miles round trip to work/home.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Usually drive around 60 miles a night (3 trips) plus the 44miles round trip to work/home.



That’s my commute mileage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Usually drive around 60 miles a night (3 trips) plus the 44miles round trip to work/home.



Dang, I did not realize that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

52 miles each way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I did not realize that.




Hafta to make at least one trip per shift to walk tanks and check agitators and fill out safety reports .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That’s my commute mileage.



Is that round trip also Ruger?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 52 miles each way



Never mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Fed Pete some left over tuna fish and dog food.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fed Pete some left over tuna fish and dog food.



I bet he liked that!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

My commute has ranged from 50 minutes to 2 hours. Luckily it is 60 minutes the majority of time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 30, 2019)

Think Pete’s a year yet or just a little guy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Think Pete’s a year yet or just a little guy.




I dunno ???  He's getting fat !!    Rain here, and more on the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Trying to finish reading this book, but da sleep monsta is knocking on the door.  Got up and walked the cat walk.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to finish reading this book, but da sleep monsta is knocking on the door.  Got up and walked the cat walk.


You found a collar and leash so Pete can walk with you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> You found a collar and leash so Pete can walk with you?




Not yet !!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet !!


Training starts at a early age, better hurry up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, gotta meeting..


----------



## Batjack (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, gotta meeting..


Send Pete in your place.. they might get the idea, or at least run screaming into the night at the sight of a giant rat. Used to work at the basketball games when I was in high school.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

morning quack, batbro, and early birds.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2019)

GOOD MORNING AND  *HAPPY HOLLOWIENIE *TO YOU QUACK, BATJACK, GOBBLIN AND TO THE REST OF THE DRIVELER NATION !!!

IF I CAN CATCH THE PERSON THAT IS RESPONSIBLE FOR WAKING ME UP AT AROUND 2:30 AM FOR THE PAST FEW NIGHTS.....LET'S JUST SAY THAT THEY WILL BE TALKING IN A TENOR VOICE IF I GET MY WISHES !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning


May it all be up and running smoothly this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning crew “time to make the donuts” one more time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Morning crew “time to make the donuts” one more time.



Packed up and boarding pass printed?




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!



Hey Chief.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Packed up and boarding pass printed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Packed up, boarding pass in the phone. I work here today and fly home tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Packed up and boarding pass printed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morni G$, looks like more rain and some possible gusts as this cold front passes. I wouldn’t mind it blowing some of these leaves out of the trees either.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

I’ll be glad to see the weekend. I get home at midnight thirty and have a meeting with a customer tomorrow at 9.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Packed up, boarding pass in the phone. I work here today and fly home tonight.



Hopefully in time to be the local pusher.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morni G$, looks like more rain and some possible gusts as this cold front passes. I wouldn’t mind it blowing some of these leaves out of the trees either.



Drizzling here now as I just went outside to check the weather.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ll be glad to see the weekend. I get home at midnight thirty and have a meeting with a customer tomorrow at 9.



Well there goes the idea of my last post.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well there goes the idea of my last post.



I plan on being feet up and drink in hand Saturday. Watch the mutts and gators pound on each other.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I plan on being feet up and drink in hand Saturday. Watch the mutts and gators pound on each other.



Hope you are not counting on any of the adult's bowl being left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drizzling here now as I just went outside to check the weather.



No rain or drizzle here at the moment, breeze picking up a little. It was dead still when I first went out with the dogs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

breezy here too.   Rethinking climbing into a tree.



Jeff C. said:


> No rain or drizzle here at the moment, breeze picking up a little. It was dead still when I first went out with the dogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

AC running now, by tonight it’ll be the heater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> breezy here too.   Rethinking climbing into a tree.



Problem mostly is it’s calm one minute or 2, then swirling around out of different directions. Just watched my flag blow from E-W, then W-E.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2019)

Rain here. Morning y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Rain here. Morning y’all




This too will pass.   Oh and morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, my rainwater storage capacity is completely full. Anything that falls today won’t be collected.

Hopefully, it’ll end up in the little pond/watering hole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Rain here. Morning y’all



Mornin Trad.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning yall. Six day home stance the on to Boston and Canadia. Doing a preso in Niagara Falls and will have most of next Wednesday to explore. Never been to the Falls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Don't see how ya'll do all that traveling, haven't been to the Atl  in 15yrs, hope I never go back.  Last commercial flight I went on was either Jamaica, or Argentina.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't see how ya'll do all that traveling, haven't been to the Atl  in 15yrs, hope I never go back.  Last commercial flight I went on was either Jamaica, or Argentina.


It's not for everyone, but it pays the bills.

When I was first married, I started traveling a lot out the gate (field or deployment) and my wife got used to my travels real quick like. We were preparing for the invasion of Iraq and we spent spent about eight months in 1998 'practicing' in the New Mexico desert then Operation Desert Fox in December of that year. She was also a soldier but she was a General's Assistant and didn't spend to much time in the field but was deployed. Our first year of marriage, we were together for about three months total.

Somewhere, we have a copy of Army Times magazine where my wife and her twin sister graced the cover with my wife sending her sister off to Camp Doha, Kuwait for Operation Desert Thunder. I guess traveling runs in the family.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Happy Halloween!!



BOO!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> It's not for everyone, but it pays the bills.
> 
> When I was first married, I started traveling a lot out the gate (field or deployment) and my wife got used to my travels real quick like. We were preparing for the invasion of Iraq and we spent spent about eight months in 1998 'practicing' in the New Mexico desert then Operation Desert Fox in December of that year. She was also a soldier but she was a General's Assistant and didn't spend to much time in the field but was deployed. Our first year of marriage, we were together for about three months total.
> 
> Somewhere, we have a copy of Army Times magazine where my wife and her twin sister graced the cover with my wife sending her sister off to Camp Doha, Kuwait for Operation Desert Thunder. I guess traveling runs in the family.





Some folks LOVE it, think my brother would live on his jet, or yacht.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Not sure if I ever told anyone here how I ended up in the Army, maybe I have but here it is again.

In 1991, I was 14 years old and each night I would sit with my dad and watch the nightly news. We didn't have cable so it was Tom Brokenjaw and all.  Most of my friends' parents were stationed at MB AFB, (A-10's) and were deployed as well as one uncle. By the end of February 1991, I wanted to be nothing else on earth other than a Patriot Operator (didn't even know what they were called then). All I knew was those guys and gals were the talk of Desert Storm and I wanted to be one.

On January 6th, 1997, I departed for Ft. Sill's School for Deranged Cannon Cockers and by the second week of March, I was in rout to Ft. Bliss on a bus for AIT. Eleven months later, I was assigned to 35th Air Defense Artillery Brigade as a Patriot Operator Maintainer. Mission accomplished..... I then spent the next three years trying to get out.. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BOO!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall. Six day home stance the on to Boston and Canadia. Doing a preso in Niagara Falls and will have most of next Wednesday to explore. Never been to the Falls.


Get you a Real Molson while in Canada,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

About an inch of wet snow here this AM,,,,scary,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> About an inch of wet snow here this AM,,,,scary,,,,


wow, do you even have summer???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> wow, do you even have summer???


Just short,,,,this won't last,,,,too warm,,,,slushy,,,,none on the roads,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


>


 gotta 'nutter one to find..............brb


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

See why I want to be there,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> See why I want to be there,,,,View attachment 988626View attachment 988627




I`d be deer hunting and getting my traps in order.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d be deer hunting and getting my traps in order.


I'd fall flat on my back again,,,,took,like,three months to heal,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Gotta run some errands before any possible severe weather gets in here.

Holla later!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2019)

All that snow isn’t a problem. We get ice with a little snow. That ice shuts us down around here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Bring on winter


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

Better?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Better as in accurate or appropriate for Halloween???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

I LoBe love you keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Better as in accurate or appropriate for Halloween???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I LoBe love you keebs


I bet you tell all the ghouls that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Better?




This one. A man wants a little bit of the Devil in his Lady, his dog, and his horse.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring on winter


I despise winter,,,,didn't used too,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> This one. A man wants a little bit of the Devil in his Lady, his dog, and his horse.


How'd I know you'd approve of that one???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Afternoon, coolin off finally. 

Got enough rain so far that water is finally runnin into my little pond. It's not runnin out yet, got over a foot to go before it's can happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> See why I want to be there,,,,View attachment 988626View attachment 988627


That's nice right there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring on winter


Hey... That's my line!?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, coolin off finally.
> 
> Got enough rain so far that water is finally runnin into my little pond. It's not runnin out yet, got over a foot to go before it's can happen.


I'm gonna pull my boots out to wear tomorrow!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

I despise summer so bad I'm already tire of next summer!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Time to decide what's fur supper.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Wife cooked the last 2 nights. McDonald's on Tuesday and Publix fried chicken on Wednesday.  Gotta have something from home! I hate buying fast food!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to decide what's fur supper.


Me too, think it's gonna be some poke chops as Quack sez, but not sure what all else to fix............ most likely a crock pot of soup will be put on this weekend, whooo-hooo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Daaaaaaaang wind is whipping it !!  Reckon I'll hafta break out the long pants tonight.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang wind is whipping it !!  Reckon I'll hafta break out the long pants tonight.


When I took lil P44 to skrool this morning, it was 72. It is now 41 deezgreez with the windchill.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

It's 32 and snow here,,,,guy in the ditch across the street,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 31, 2019)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KEEBSJust stopping by on my way from the moumtains to my middle.Ga.hunting land.Hope all is well with evabody.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Wrapped up here in the frozen tundra just waiting on my ride home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

O maw in law took another spill on the steps! Y'all say a prayer fur me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> O maw in law took another spill on the steps! Y'all say a prayer fur me!




Dangit man !!  Not funny, but you got 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

How in the tarnation do you lose a pair of boots ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> O maw in law took another spill on the steps! Y'all say a prayer fur me!



Mercy.    Anything broken?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man !!  Not funny, but you got 'em.


The promis land is calling!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Gonna be a long night at the mines, last one.  Forgot I had vacated tmrow night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a long night at the mines, last one.  Forgot I had vacated tmrow night.


I sure wish I was in the MON in Washington co! I love that place! Big feets lives in Deepstep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2019)

Jordanmill pond rd has a piece of my heart! 
My boy killed his first deer off Horton rd!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Jordanmill pond rd has a piece of my heart!
> My boy killed his first deer off Horton rd!



3miles from my shack.  Got bought out a few years ago, guy's putting tons of $$$ in it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wrapped up here in the frozen tundra just waiting on my ride home.


Wind and snow here,,,,not really that cold though,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

No snow here but cold. I saw freeze warning in GA by time I get home. Can’t get away from this cold weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> O maw in law took another spill on the steps! Y'all say a prayer fur me!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

I have to say some of these big Ole Viking wimmens up here are some pretty gals.

Of course they’d probably put a whoopin on you as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I have to say some of these big Ole Viking wimmens up here are some pretty gals.
> 
> Of course they’d probably put a whoopin on you as well.



Keep ya warm in them frigid temps too!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

I had lunch with four of them today. It tweren’t bad company, fun gals and cute.

Take my perks where I find them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I had lunch with four of them today. It tweren’t bad company, fun gals and cute.
> 
> Take my perks where I find them.



Need pics.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Daaaaaaaaang, Gbro just broke it off in NOYDB in the "Smart" thread !!!  loling !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang, Gbro just broke it off in NOYDB in the "Smart" thread !!!  loling !!


No way. I’m going to look now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

I got to come back up here in a month or so will see about pics.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 31, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> No way. I’m going to look now.


Me too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Would love to have yalls prayers tonight. Preesh!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Would love to have yalls prayers tonight. Preesh!




You got em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Would love to have yalls prayers tonight. Preesh!



Thoughts and prayers from here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Would love to have yalls prayers tonight. Preesh!



Sent....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Would love to have yalls prayers tonight. Preesh!



Anytime brother.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 31, 2019)

Best wishes and prayers for the best.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

C'moan 7am !!!  Glad this rain is gone, it's a mess out here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Would love to have yalls prayers tonight. Preesh!


You got em,what's going on?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan 7am !!!  Glad this rain is gone, it's a mess out here.


The snow is slowing down,,,,just did a quick plow,ground isn't frozen,what a mess,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Nuttin but red clay mud on our roads.  48 here now.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 31, 2019)

We're at 40 here, headed to 30 from what they say. Gonna have to take the fan out of the window before go'n to bed, but I ain't shut'n the window. Took Daisey's water mug away, maybe she'll sleep all night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

On southern soil again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> On southern soil again!




Welcome home bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2019)

Dang coyote pup eating Pete's food, hope he don't eat Pete.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home bro !!!



Thank you bro, good to be back!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 1, 2019)

Going to be an all nighter here! Was planning on going deer hunting tomorrow through Sunday, but looks like I'll be sticking around now.

It's night's like this that I wish that I was a gamer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Sky is loaded with stars as far as you can see !!  43 degrees.  Only 3 deer seen in my travels tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Finally, decent hunting weather. Good mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Finally, decent hunting weather. Good mornin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 988705




Morning Nic, time to get after 'em !!!  Good luck to you and the Redhead !


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Nic, time to get after 'em !!!  Good luck to you and the Redhead !




Thanks, Bro. We`ll be headed out in a little while. Big bucks are starting to show up. A 12 year old boy killed a 265 pound 16 point day before yesterday a few miles from here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2019)

Good Morning to you Quack, NIC, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

NIC, with these new weather temps, I'm hoping that you and the Redhead might be able to close the deal today on one of those SUPER-SIZED  Monster Bucks down your way.


It is rather chilly outside for sure and that should make for a good morning of hunting.....or in my case.....spending time with my girlfriend for several hours this morning instead.   

Unfortunately, I went back and read some of a member's posts and then realized that this person must be stuck somewhere really  "out there in space" all by themselves.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Bro. We`ll be headed out in a little while. Big bucks are starting to show up. A 12 year old boy killed a 265 pound 16 point day before yesterday a few miles from here.



That is a deer to be proud of.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2019)

morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Bro. We`ll be headed out in a little while. Big bucks are starting to show up. A 12 year old boy killed a 265 pound 16 point day before yesterday a few miles from here.



I hope that someone took the saddle off of this "HOSS" before he got it to the processer.   Wow, that would be really hard for a 12 year old to top during the rest of his lifetime !!!  Congrats to him for such a fantastic accomplishment.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2019)

OH, I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT GEORGIA SOUTHERN UNIVERSITY BEAT APPALACHIAN STATE UNIVERSITY 24-21 LAST NIGHT.  This is the second year in a row that GSU beat App State !!!

I hope that I didn't hurt myself while turning "Cartwheels" last night.

I am one Happy Camper for sure  !!!!!!   HAIL SOUTHERN !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen! 

Nice and chilly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Bro. We`ll be headed out in a little while. Big bucks are starting to show up. A 12 year old boy killed a 265 pound 16 point day before yesterday a few miles from here.




Goooot Laaaaaaaaawd !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Bro. We`ll be headed out in a little while. Big bucks are starting to show up. A 12 year old boy killed a 265 pound 16 point day before yesterday a few miles from here.



That is a shonuff biggun, WOW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH, I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT GEORGIA SOUTHERN UNIVERSITY BEAT APPALACHIAN STATE UNIVERSITY 24-21 LAST NIGHT.  This is the second year in a row that GSU beat App State !!!
> 
> I hope that I didn't hurt myself while turning "Cartwheels" last night.
> 
> I am one Happy Camper for sure  !!!!!!   HAIL SOUTHERN !!!!!!!



That was an accomplishment considering App St was the #20 ranked team in the Nation before that loss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Good googly moogly, Jag is awake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2019)

Temps like these will make a hunter use his sick days! So, so tempting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Temps like these will make a hunter use his sick days! So, so tempting!



Still a little breezy here.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2019)

Chilly good morning y’all


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

MizT wore her sleep apnea contraption last night for the 1st time. She said she slept fine.

Fortunately, it's not a full mask. It's more like a head band type contraption and a band that goes to her nose with oxygen.

Crazy thing about it I didn't know is the thing has a modem in it and sends the info not only to the Dr's office, but also our Insurance Co.

They are in our house monitoring her while she's wearing it in a sense. She has to wear it a minimum of 4 hrs a night for the insurance to pay for it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT wore her sleep apnea contraption last night for the 1st time. She said she slept fine.
> 
> Fortunately, it's not a full mask. It's more like a head band type contraption and a band that goes to her nose with oxygen.
> 
> ...



Another intrusion IMO>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Just found out more info on that sleep apnea machine:

Insurance is paying for it for the next 2 mos. because we met our deductible due to my surgery, but for the next 10 mos. we owe $127.00 a month for it, then it's paid for and hers. MizT has some pretty good ins. and receives $75.00 per month in an FSA account from insurance company for prescriptions, etc., stuff like that machine. It's deposited into that account every month whether we use it or not.

Health Care is expensive, thankfully we have very decent Ins. through her job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another intrusion IMO>



That's what I told her as soon as she told me about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

*THEY* are all up in this house within our gadgets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

She was pairing it to her phone last night too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

No Trick or Treaters last night as usual.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2019)

I don’t do trick or treating. Of course none come to my house. I’m more of a traditional type when it comes to holidays. Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas are the ones I prefer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I don’t do trick or treating. Of course none come to my house. I’m more of a traditional type when it comes to holidays. Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas are the ones I prefer.



Same here, we have rarely had any trick or treaters in the 20 yrs we lived here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT wore her sleep apnea contraption last night for the 1st time. She said she slept fine.
> 
> Fortunately, it's not a full mask. It's more like a head band type contraption and a band that goes to her nose with oxygen.
> 
> ...





Give 'em a show !!!


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2019)

good morning friends!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2019)

What have i missed?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2019)

Im loling at all Purdy dressed office folk walkin in bundled up like we are in the Arctic circle! One dude had a big puffy coat on with a toboggan on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> good morning friends!!



Howdy Mudro!


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Im loling at all Purdy dressed office folk walkin in bundled up like we are in the Arctic circle! One dude had a big puffy coat on with a toboggan on!


It ain't even cold enough for long britches yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Im loling at all Purdy dressed office folk walkin in bundled up like we are in the Arctic circle! One dude had a big puffy coat on with a toboggan on!



I had a hoodie on outside with the dogs moments ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Batjack said:


> It ain't even cold enough for long britches yet.



It is for me, but I’m cold natured nowadays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Batjack said:


> It ain't even cold enough for long britches yet.



Come on and walk with me on the catwalks, and like Bloodbro I LOVE cold weather, but yes, last night I wore long breeches.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Im loling at all Purdy dressed office folk walkin in bundled up like we are in the Arctic circle! One dude had a big puffy coat on with a toboggan on!



Dang....we must be in the same office.  Folks coming in here like there is a foot of snow on the ground and it's 10 degrees out there


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2019)

i wearing jeans and a GA Dawgs golf shirt.....it was a little too chilly for my daisy dukes this morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Dang....we must be in the same office.  Folks coming in here like there is a foot of snow on the ground and it's 10 degrees out there




IKR !!!!  Pics of former DD's??  Nevermind, I got 'em ...saved


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> i wearing jeans and a GA Dawgs golf shirt.....it was a little too chilly for my daisy dukes this morning




There's somethin bout that fur and them daisy dukes that just don't work for me though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2019)

Good mornin folks from ATL........"Got a meeting"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2019)

Drive by, talk after the meeting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Good day/night all !


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mng ladies and gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

What a mess this AM,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2019)

1 meeting down, cup of coffee and then off to the next one.
Get these meetings done I'm headed home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2019)

I need a deer in a bad way. Didn't pull the trigger last year, I'm past ready!


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a deer in a bad way. Didn't pull the trigger last year, I'm past ready!


It is easier if you ride around at nite to find out where their hiding.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

And a fine how do you do to all my friends on this cool Friday morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> And a fine how do you do to all my friends on this cool Friday morning.


Definitely cool here,but not to bad,32 degrees,no wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> And a fine how do you do to all my friends on this cool Friday morning.


Mng buds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> It is easier if you ride around at nite to find out where their hiding.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> It is easier if you ride around at nite to find out where their hiding.


With a big spotlight,,,,????


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> It is easier if you ride around at nite to find out where their hiding.




If you really want to get serious, hunt em at night off the back of a riding mule, red lense light, and a 22 magnum rifle.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If you really want to get serious, hunt em at night off the back of a riding mule, red lense light, and a 22 magnum rifle.....




Now that would be exciting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Nic, I've been hearing a chopper close by here lately purty regular. I can't ever see it, but it's close and not very high. It never gets above the tree line on my road frontage a couple hundred yds from my front yard to my West. It's along the Upper Flint about a mile from my house to my West also and I know there's a powerline over there on the other side of the river.

I just heard it a few minutes ago and barely caught a couple glimpses of it through those trees. I wonder if they are flying that power line for some reason?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I've been hearing a chopper close by here lately purty regular. I can't ever see it, but it's close and not very high. It never gets above the tree line on my road frontage a couple hundred yds from my front yard to my West. It's along the Upper Flint about a mile from my house to my West also and I know there's a powerline over there on the other side of the river.
> 
> I just heard it a few minutes ago and barely caught a couple glimpses of it through those trees. I wonder if they are flying that power line for some reason?




I bet they are. Any time a line has a limb go through it, hawk lands on an insulator and spreads its wings, fox squirrel makes a contact, anything to cause an interruption, the breaker back at the substation operates, and this causes a whole lot of lights to blink. Used to it would be us out there riding the line in pickup trucks trying to find what caused it. Nowadays they are using helocopters and sometimes planes to fly the lines. It`s a lot faster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet they are. Any time a line has a limb go through it, hawk lands on an insulator and spreads its wings, fox squirrel makes a contact, anything to cause an interruption, the breaker back at the substation operates, and this causes a whole lot of lights to blink. Used to it would be us out there riding the line in pickup trucks trying to find what caused it. Nowadays they are using helocopters and sometimes planes to fly the lines. It`s a lot faster.




Copy that, it was the only thing I could think of why I was hearing them, but never seeing them over there, Sounded like a lot of hovering in a rather short span. I think that area over there is a tough access on the ground anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, it was the only thing I could think of why I was hearing them, but never seeing them over there, Sounded like a lot of hovering in a rather short span. I think that area over there is a tough access on the ground anyway.




With all the new technology, where a line has an operation can now be pinned down pretty close. They were probably trying to see a cause if it laying under the line or by the structure. I found a pile of hawks and the occasional owl over the years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> With all the new technology, where a line has an operation can now be pinned down pretty close. They were probably trying to see a cause if it laying under the line or by the structure. I found a pile of hawks and the occasional owl over the years.




Found a pile of wood ducks many years ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2019)

Broccoli , cauliflower and high quality H2O


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Broccoli , cauliflower and high quality H2O




You gonna crap yo pants . .


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, it was the only thing I could think of why I was hearing them, but never seeing them over there, Sounded like a lot of hovering in a rather short span. I think that area over there is a tough access on the ground anyway.


Maybe doing arial surveys for the new amusement park at AMS.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Broccoli , cauliflower and high quality H2O


You need to add some celery to that so you have some fiber.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Hunting today and tomorrow for one of Nics cull bucks at my lease in middle Ga.Then traveling to Missouri.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Maybe doing arial surveys for the new amusement park at AMS.




Nope, they are flying that powerline across the river. Neighbor was here a short time ago and verified it.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey y’all


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Good luck at the balls games in N.C. bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks bat


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Afternoon y’all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Think I’ll go light a little fire.....


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2019)

Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Cracka, here’s what they are proposing:

Not sure if that will be good or bad for me.

https://www.11alive.com/mobile/arti...asino/85-f4f18492-37f8-46a8-be57-406bdaa88919


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

bigelow said:


> Chief



Hey Bigs, how you doin’?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I’ll go light a little fire.....


Me too ... On a deers hind end! Live from the tree! Little miss BOG on a stand about 3/4 a mile away or so. I got a good feeling that she will connect this evening.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bigs, how you doin’?


Not bad how you holdin up


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I’ll go light a little fire.....


Yep lit one up while out feeding and letting dog run around.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Cracka, here’s what they are proposing:
> 
> Not sure if that will be good or bad for me.
> 
> https://www.11alive.com/mobile/arti...asino/85-f4f18492-37f8-46a8-be57-406bdaa88919


WOW!


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2019)

Hard rock cafe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

bigelow said:


> Not bad how you holdin up



Doin ok, thanks, hope all is well with you and yours!



bigelow said:


> Hard rock cafe?



Not sure actually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Got a twofer goin on....cleanin up some yard debris and firewood that was on the ground. Didn't want it to go bad + I love a fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

It's a little damp, but once I get a good coal bed she'll burn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Now she's cookin'!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2019)

Looking good. I’ve let mine burn out. It be bedtime for this old boy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Now she's cookin'!View attachment 988799




Nice fire. Looks like the ones I have in my lodge.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found a pile of wood ducks many years ago.


The turkeys roost on the power poles.in SW.Texas.A flaming turkey is a site to behold.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

If I hear one more Randy Travis song, there's gonna be a killing up in hera . .


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If you really want to get serious, hunt em at night off the back of a riding mule, red lense light, and a 22 magnum rifle.....


That sounds like a fun night out with friends.as long as the mule isn,t gun shy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> The turkeys roost on the power poles.in SW.Texas.A flaming turkey is a site to behold.




Around here the victims were red tail hawks and great horned owls. They used pole tops and insulators for perches. Many times to their doom.

Never found an eagle, red shouldered hawk, or barred owl at the base of a pole.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> That sounds like a fun night out with friends.as long as the mule isn,t gun shy.



Notice I said riding mule.  

And back in those days, it was work. Lord almighty, the stories and memories I could tell....


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

So


Hooked On Quack said:


> If I hear one more Randy Travis song, there's gonna be a killing up in hera . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> If I hear one more Randy Travis song, there's gonna be a killing up in hera . .


You having flashbacks to your time at Tech?


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Around here the victims were red tail hawks and great horned owls. They used pole tops and insulators for perches. Many times to their doom.
> 
> Never found an eagle, red shouldered hawk, or barred owl at the base of a pole.


They are fine until they ground each other.The fire department had at least 1 fire per month because of them roosting on the poles.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> So
> 
> You having flashbacks to your time at Tech?


He weren't there long enough to have no flash backs.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Batjack said:


> He weren't there long enough to have no flash backs.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Notice I said riding mule.
> 
> And back in those days, it was work. Lord almighty, the stories and memories I could tell....


Sounds like.a great fireside story.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Sounds like.a great fireside story.


I'll keep the fire burn'n as long as Nic keeps talk'n.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2019)

We`re gonna need a half gallon of Knob Creek or Aberlour 16 Scotch, with the tops throwed in the fire. Might as well have one of both.  

I speck the statute of limitations has done and run out by now. Some of those tales will date back close to 50 years.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re gonna need a half gallon of Knob Creek or Aberlour 16 Scotch, with the tops throwed in the fire. Might as well have one of both.
> 
> I speck the statute of limitations has done and run out by now. Some of those tales will date back close to 50 years.


I'll bring both..


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re gonna need a half gallon of Knob Creek or Aberlour 16 Scotch, with the tops throwed in the fire. Might as well have one of both.
> 
> I speck the statute of limitations has done and run out by now. Some of those tales will date back close to 50 years.


The best stories are even better with a adult beverage.I have to stay with the regular coffee and water these days...  but still like hanging out with good friends amd having a good time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Batjack said:


> He weren't there long enough to have no flash backs.




At least I was there Bbro   . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re gonna need a half gallon of Knob Creek or Aberlour 16 Scotch, with the tops throwed in the fire. Might as well have one of both.
> 
> I speck the statute of limitations has done and run out by now. Some of those tales will date back close to 50 years.




Limitations, what's that ???


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least I was there Bbro   . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2019)

Sheriff : Didja shoot that man by accident??

Me: Yessir.

Sheriff:  Twice in the chest and once in the head??

Me: Yessir, I gotta twitch in my fanger ...


----------



## Batjack (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re gonna need a half gallon of Knob Creek or Aberlour 16 Scotch, with the tops throwed in the fire. Might as well have one of both.
> 
> I speck the statute of limitations has done and run out by now. Some of those tales will date back close to 50 years.


Can't find that scotch in anything bigger than 750ml..will 2 do?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2019)

Morning friends , headed back to the woods this morning. Good luck to any of you doing the same.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

morning drivelers,

Headed home this morning.  Wife needs to get vertical and eat some of this 'free' b'fast at the hotel.

Then the hunt will be on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

BLOOD,

GOOD LUCK TO YOU TODAY AND I HOPE THAT YOU FINALLY GET SOME MEAT FOR THE FREEZER.

IF YOU DON'T CLOSE THE DEAL SOON, I WILL BE GLAD TO SHARE SOME CUBED STEAKS AND ALSO SOME GROUND VENISON AS WELL WITH YOU.  IT IS FROZEN AT - 20 ° F.

I ONLY WENT HUNTING ABOUT 3-4 TIMES LAST YEAR AND I REALLY DON'T THINK THAT I MIGHT EVEN HUNT AT ALL THIS SEASON.  I JUST LOVE BEING OUT THERE ENJOYING THE WOODS AND MY CAMERAS.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

bigelow said:


> Hey y’all



Where are you in NC?  I am in Raleigh for a nephew's wedding.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN.    I SEE THAT YOU SLID IN UNDER THE RADAR WHILE I WAS TYPING.

(I am in Raleigh for a nephew's wedding. ) SAY WHAT !!!!!    DON'T your relatives know that they can't get MARRIED during hunting season !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOOBLIN.    I SEE THAT YOU SLID IN UNDER THE RADAR WHILE I WAS TYPING.



Sneaky like that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sneaky like that.




HECK, YOU WERE SO SNEAKY AND FAST ON THE TRIGGER THAT YOU DIDN'T EVEN GIVE ME A CHANCE TO CORRECT THE "SPEAHLING" ON YOUR SCREEN NAME ABOVE !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HECK, YOU WERE SO SNEAKY AND FAST ON THE TRIGGER THAT YOU DIDN'T EVEN GIVE ME A CHANCE TO CORRECT THE "SPEAHLING" ON YOUR SCREEN NAME ABOVE !!!



Just figured it was a Halloween spelling.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

Heck, my dang big fingers get in the way and that is why I TYPE IN CAPITAL LETTERS BECAUSE SOMETIMES IT MAKES IT EASIER TO SEE MY TYPING MISTAKES BEFORE I HIT "PRINT".


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, my dang big fingers get in the way and that is why I TYPE IN CAPITAL LETTERS BECAUSE SOMETIMES IT MAKES IT EASIER TO SEE MY TYPING MISTAKES BEFORE I HIT "PRINT".



I've been searching for the print button on my keyboard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all



hey Trad


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2019)

Hope all y’all hunting pews a big toad


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen! 

Figured I'd wake the embers and knock the chill off with a cup of coffee. Aint nothin better than the smell of a fire coming back to life and hot coffee just before dawn.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Good morning crew...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been searching for the print button on my keyboard.




Heck, mine is easy as it has a MASTER RED KEY that says:   PUNCH THIS KEY BEFORE YOU BEGIN TYPING !!!!      (You will thank me later as your eyes won't quit on you as soon !!!!)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, mine is easy as it has a MASTER RED KEY that says:   PUNCH THIS KEY BEFORE YOU BEGIN TYPING !!!!      (You will thank me later as your eyes won't quit on you as soon !!!!)



If you heard a horn it will be me zipping down I-20 on the way home today.    I'd stop and chat but must get home to see about the dog and chickens we left yesterday morning.   Yes a niece was to feed and water but got to make sure and rescue dog from the back yard.

Will catch up with you soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew...




Mornin Ruger!

Home Sweet Home.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Absolutely, spooked me this morning.
Stupid app on phone thinks it’s still in MSP.
”Snow will begin in two hours”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Good morning for BOG to be in a tree.
No wind and frost on my truck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't laugh too hard but read this entirely and you will be amazed !!!


I THINK THAT I AM ABOUT TO GET REALLY STUPID BUT I AM GOING TO GET A SHOWER AND DRIVE UP TO THE COUNTRY AND AT LEAST TRY AND HELP MY "SUPPOSEDLY STARVING ELDERLY 1ST COUSIN RELATIVE").

HE HAS CALLED ME TWICE IN THE PAST 2 DAYS AND SWEARS THAT HE HASN'T SEEN A SOUL IN THE LAST 6 WEEKS NOW AND THAT HE DOESN'T HAVE ANY MORE FOOD ETC.  HE HAS A VERY SELECTED MEMORY AS WHEN I WENT ON VACATION BACK IN JULY AND WASN'T UP IN THE COUNTRY FOR A MONTH, HE SWORE THAT NOBODY HAD VISITED HIM TO BRING HIM ANYTHING FOR A MONTH.  THE FACT IS THAT FOR ABOUT 6-8 YEARS NOW, I ALSO HAVE SEVERAL CAMERAS LOCATED IN HIS DRIVEWAY AND ALSO IN DIFFERENT ANGLES OF HIS YARD.  WHEN I PULLED THE CARDS ETC, THERE WAS SOMEONE VISITING HIM EVERY WEEK EVEN THOUGH I SPECIFICALLY ASKED HIM IF THIS COUPLE HAD BEEN BY TO CARE FOR HIM WHILE I WAS GONE AND HE LIED THROUGH HIS TEETH ABOUT IT.


*********************

THE FACT IS THAT THIS RELATIVE HAS NOT TOLD THE COMPLETE TRUTH BUT ONE TIME IN THE PAST SEVERAL YEARS.  ON THAT CASE, HE SAID THAT SOMEONE HAD BEEN UP ON HIS FRONT PORCH DURING THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT AND ACTUALLY HAD TURNED THE FRONT DOOR KNOB.

WELL, WHEN I PULLED THE CARDS THAT WEEKEND, I WAS REALLY SHOCKED BECAUSE ONE CAMERA HAD A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN ON CAMERA AT 1:36 AM THAT NIGHT.

THIS NAKED REALLY PRETTY WHITE WOMAN WAS WEARING ONLY A WHITE "WIND-BREAKER" WITH IT DRAPED OVER HER SHOULDERS.  THE ONLY OTHER THING THAT SHE HAD ON WAS A PRETTY SLEEK LOOKING PAIR OF EXPENSIVE ATHLETIC SHOES.  MY WGI CAMERA WAS SO GOOD EVEN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT THAT YOU COULD SEE THAT HER LEGS WERE FRESHLY SHAVEN, HER LEGS AND BODY APPEARED TO BE SOMEONE THAT WAS A VERY FIT AND MUSCULAR TYPE PERSON THAT OBVIOUSLY WORKED AND OUT AND EXERCISED REGULARLY.

I ULTIMATELY TOOK THIS MEMORY CARD TO THE SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT TO HAVE THEM UPLOAD IT DIRECT ONTO THEIR COMPUTERS TO SEE I THEY COULD ENHANCE IT EVEN MORE THAN I HAD ALREADY DONE.  THE DEPUTY WAS A NICE FEMALE THAT I ALREADY KNEW AND SHE AGREED THAT SHE WAS AMAZED AT THE DETAILS AND HOW YOU COULD SEE "EVERYTHING OF SORTS" INVOLVED.  UNFORTUNATELY, THIS LADY WAS NEVER IDENTIFIED BUT A FEW YEARS LATER, I FOUND ANOTHER PERSON THAT PREVIOUSLY HAD WORKED WITH SOMEONE THAT LOOKED JUST LIKE THIS LADY AND THAT SHE WORKED OUT ALL OF THE TIME AND ROAD A BICYCLE BACK THEN .  THIS LADY AND HER HUSBAND ACTUALLY GOT A DIVORCE BACK A FEW YEARS AGO.

MY DAUGHTER AND I STILL LAUGH SOMETIMES AS WE STILL SAY THAT MY RELATIVE DID TELL THE TRUTH AT LEAST ONE TIME DURING THE PAST 10 YEARS OR SO NOW !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Absolutely, spooked me this morning.
> Stupid app on phone thinks it’s still in MSP.
> ”Snow will begin in two hours”



Brrrrr Snow.   Love hunting in the snow.

morning Ruger


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you heard a horn it will be me zipping down I-20 on the way home today.    I'd stop and chat but must get home to see about the dog and chickens we left yesterday morning.   Yes a niece was to feed and water but got to make sure and rescue dog from the back yard.
> 
> Will catch up with you soon.



Gobblin, I am going to get a shower and then go to the country for the first time in the past 6 weeks.  Please read the post that is 4 posts below your post here and then LAUGH like crazy !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Don't laugh too hard but read this entirely and you will be amazed !!!
> 
> 
> I THINK THAT I AM ABOUT TO GET REALLY STUPID BUT I AM GOING TO GET A SHOWER AND DRIVE UP TO THE COUNTRY AND AT LEAST TRY AND HELP MY "SUPPOSEDLY STARVING ELDERLY 1ST COUSIN RELATIVE").
> ...



You missed an opportunity EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I am going to get a shower and then go to the country for the first time in the past 6 weeks.  Please read the post that is 4 posts below your post here and then LAUGH like crazy !!!!



Guess I will have to hit the air horn for you to hear me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrr Snow.   Love hunting in the snow.
> 
> morning Ruger



Hey GMan.....got to get an estimate on my truck today.
Interesting ride home from the airport.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2019)

Stupid deers ain't following the script


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid deers ain't following the script



So pretty they should be moving.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

1 pickup doing 70MPH + 3 garbage totes dropped in middle of 285 = trip to body shop.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 2, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 1 pickup doing 70MPH + 3 garbage totes dropped in middle of 285 = trip to body shop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.




Mornin Bat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid deers ain't following the script



Hate it when they do that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

What a mess,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Don’t miss that a bit.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Don’t miss that a bit.


I'd like to,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Yep, don't care for that slush, but that's what ours usually is when we do get it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Morning time !!!  Think I'll deep fry some cheekun fried cheekun libbers fo supper .


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 1 pickup doing 70MPH + 3 garbage totes dropped in middle of 285 = trip to body shop.


Ouch!!!!!Pucker factor of 8.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Mornin evabody.Safe travels to all and extra prayers for Blood,Eagles family,and anyone else I forgot.Saw 3 skewls,woody woodpecker and a hawk this morning.also saw Quacks new pets cousin.Sure did feel good.Like Gman I like humting in da snow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Most awesome day out !!  Thank you good Lord !!


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most awesome day out !!  Thank you good Lord !!


Certainly beats 95 and 70% humidity


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

If any of ya'll are in the market for a really sweet golf cart lemme know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If any of ya'll are in the market for a really sweet golf cart lemme know.



Don’t use it enough?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh, afternoon folks!

Just tidyin’up round the yard. Fire pit ashes cleaned out, firewood stacked in close proximity, kindlin and debris nearby, dirt and ashes filled a low spot, etc.,

Might move some rocks around....still contemplating that. They ain’t goin nowhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Don’t use it enough?




It's Dawn's, but I want a tricked out side by side.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

GMan better be cheering Nebraska up by 3 and 10 minutes left in the game.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2019)

No deer were harmed by me this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

It was a pretty morning to hunt


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

6 mins left Nebraska down by 4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Got the cheekun libbers bathing in buttamilk/hot sauce/cayenne peppa…  Making me sneeze.

Gonna thin slice some red taters and bathe them too..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Bayou Classic gonna bark tonight !!  Ruger have you tried yours ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Ouch!!!!!Pucker factor of 8.



Had my attention, knocked out my fog light and dented my bumper.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If any of ya'll are in the market for a really sweet golf cart lemme know.



Does a cart bunny come with it to serve me beer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Had my attention, knocked out my fog light and dented my bumper.



Dang, dented the bumper!!! What was in them to do that or is your bumper plastic and just for show?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does a cart bunny come with it to serve me beer?




Trust me, you can't afford the cart bunny ...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang, dented the bumper!!! What was in them to do that or is your bumper plastic and just for show?



Didnt see anything fly out of them. Figured they fell on a delivery truck.
Bumper is painted plastic over light metal.
They were black sitting on blacktop at 1:00 in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Didnt see anything fly out of them. Figured they fell on a delivery truck.
> Bumper is painted plastic over light metal.
> They were black sitting on blacktop at 1:00 in the morning.



Like your mother told you, 'nothing good happens after midnight.'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you can't afford the cart bunny ...



I can hardly afford the beer.    Thought you would just throw in the cart bunny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can hardly afford the beer.    Thought you would just throw in the cart bunny.




Heck bro, I can't afford either...


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you can't afford the cart bunny ...


Need to post a picture


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you can't afford the cart bunny ...


Does she have a sista?


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> No deer were harmed by me this morning.


Me either.But it was a great day to be in the woods


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Me either.But it was a great day to be in the woods


Absolutely


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Me either.But it was a great day to be in the woods


Frost was so heavy it sounded like it was raining when the sun came up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Does she have a sista?



Actually she does, 3 of 'em, and their all FINE!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh Lawd please help, baybay sitting a 10 month old . .


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually she does, 3 of 'em, and their all FINE!!!


....One has to be high maintenance.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd please help, baybay sitting a 10 month old . .


Benadryl helps


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Evenin folks, if anyone is around.....


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2019)

I be here just to tu two too tired to say much


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Evening folks....
Pssst Bat, AirForce beat Army today.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah, I saw it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd please help, baybay sitting a 10 month old . .




That`s one thing I`m scared of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s one thing I`m scared of.




Nickbro I'm 56 and have NEVER changed a diaper, ain't starting now.  He's a sweet lil fella.  Think he likes me.   He can crap his britches, but he's gonna hafta wait on Aunt Dawn..


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nickbro I'm 56 and have NEVER changed a diaper, ain't starting now.  He's a sweet lil fella.  Think he likes me.   He can crap his britches, but he's gonna hafta wait on Aunt Dawn..




I never changed one either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2019)

You can actually feel 'em turn one loose . . smiling at me the whole time . . dangit man


----------



## Batjack (Nov 3, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 3, 2019)

I hate stupid time changes, wish they'd pick one and stay with it. Doesn't matter which.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I hate stupid time changes, wish they'd pick one and stay with it. Doesn't matter which.


Me too! 
Morning evabody


----------



## Big7 (Nov 3, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Hope y'all have a wonderful Sunday !!


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 3, 2019)

Present.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

Accounted for


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Accounted for





gobbleinwoods said:


> Accounted for



You may need a stainless steel straw. Or maybe a piece of brake tubing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2019)

Good Morning crew...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

Did anyone contact the sun to tell it to come up on the new time?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2019)

I don’t like this time reset. Go to work In the dark, come home in the dark.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I don’t like this time reset. Go to work In the dark, come home in the dark.



There is a zinger here but I am still asleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief



Mornin G$


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Couple deer moved through the back yard just a while ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple deer moved through the back yard just a while ago.



Is one hanging in the pecan tree now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Matter of fact there goes another one, gon be a good Mornin....for somebody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is one hanging in the pecan tree now?



Tempting, some folks need to be Woke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Settin’ by a little fire with Ric.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2019)

Those flannel sheets feel good this time of year, tough to leave them.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 3, 2019)

Morning y’all. Heard only one shot while feeding dog this morning. Should be a good one


----------



## trad bow (Nov 3, 2019)

I use flannel sheets year round. I liked them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Mng folks,forgot about DST change,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm ashamed to say I did not go hunting this morning. Got up to go and could hardly walk so I went back to bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Morning !!!  Baybay had a major blow out  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Jumped on da tractor and ran back over the pasture with the bush hog one more time a tad lower. Got about another hour to go, stopped for a coffee and breakfast  sandwich break.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Baybay had a major blow out  . . .



I bet you took care of it, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng folks,forgot about DST change,,,,



Changed mine this morn, except my watch. Fixin to change it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ashamed to say I did not go hunting this morning. Got up to go and could hardly walk so I went back to bed.



It happens, might be best not climbing. 

Look on the bright side, you could be saying, “ I knew I shouldn’t have gone hunting this morning.”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2019)

Bright and sunny but a cool morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2019)

Wife snoozing, works tonight, guess I ought to get a few things accomplished.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It happens, might be best not climbing.
> 
> Look on the bright side, you could be saying, “ I knew I shouldn’t have gone hunting this morning.”


Jeff, I walked out to feed the animals and seen a deer cross the driveway. Decided to push through a little pain and go sit in the woods a while. Ended up seeing a small buck and big doe with fawns. Not bad for a 2 hr hunt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Use to peace and quiet, tired of this dang baybay.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bright and sunny but a cool morning


36 here,sun trying to come out,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff, I walked out to feed the animals and seen a deer cross the driveway. Decided to push through a little pain and go sit in the woods a while. Ended up seeing a small buck and big doe with fawns. Not bad for a 2 hr hunt.



Good mooove! Got the blood flowin too, I hope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use to peace and quiet, tired of this dang baybay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Gonna go load the tractor, Bush hoggin’ done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go load the tractor, Bush hoggin’ done.



Talk to me about unloading tractor.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2019)

Well the mower, which had not been cranked since early Sept, did not want to but finally warmed up.

Bermuda isn't going to grow anymore with nights in the 30's and 40's.   All mowed and leaves mulched.    Might have to deal with leaves one more time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mooove! Got the blood flowin too, I hope.


Yep, sure did


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Talk to me about unloading tractor.



Brother just wants it dropped @ his house in McDonough.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the mower, which had not been cranked since early Sept, did not want to but finally warmed up.
> 
> Bermuda isn't going to grow anymore with nights in the 30's and 40's.   All mowed and leaves mulched.    Might have to deal with leaves one more time.



I figure I've got several more just mulching leaves. Takes these Oaks forever to finally spit'em all off. Grass actually needs one more mowing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you Lawd Jesus for my wife carrying this baybay home.  I ain't cut out for this.  I love the lil fella, but he cries too much. He's 10months old and only weighs 14lbs.  Scared I'm gonna break 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking like ribeyes, baked taters, salat and garlic toast tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Babie's name is Noah, I call 'em NoNo . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Dranky drank time !!!


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nickbro I'm 56 and have NEVER changed a diaper, ain't starting now.  He's a sweet lil fella.  Think he likes me.   He can crap his britches, but he's gonna hafta wait on Aunt Dawn..


I have never changed a diaper either.No need to start a new trend at 60.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2019)

Evenin everyone.Change of plans.Have to go see the DOL folks tomorrow and not leaving for hunting till Sat or Sun.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 3, 2019)

You boyz that ain never changed one better start practicing, won't be long we'll have to do our own if'n they ain somebody around to do it for us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> You boyz that ain never changed one better start practicing, won't be long we'll have to do our own if'n they ain somebody around to do it for us.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> You boyz that ain never changed one better start practicing, won't be long we'll have to do our own if'n they ain somebody around to do it for us.


I will buy a golf cart with a bunny.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> You boyz that ain never changed one better start practicing, won't be long we'll have to do our own if'n they ain somebody around to do it for us.




This old boy ain`t worried about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2019)

Can't believe a time change and a baybay  flat whupped me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2019)

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2019)

SPEAKING OF TIME CHANGE.....WELL I HATE THAT STUPID IDIOT THAT CAME UP WITH PLAYING AND AROUND AND CHANGING THE TIME FOR US WITHOUT OUR CONSENT.  IF WE WANTED TO BE IDIOTS AND PLAY AROUND WITH OUR CLOCKS ETC, DO IT ON YOUR OWN INDIVIDUAL HOUSEHOLD AND LEAVE THE REST OF US ALONE !!!!!

I PROMISE THAT IF IT WAS A MAN THAT STARTED THIS BULL EXCREMENT, HE WOULD BE TALKING IN A VERY TENOR VOICE IF I HAD MY WAY WITH THINGS !!!!

THAT I MY STORY AND I AM STICKING TO IT !!!!


I ACTUALLY RESTED ALL DAY YESTERDAY AS I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING ALL DAY LONG BUT FINISH UPLOADING MY PHOTOS ETC AND WATCH THE NORMAL CRAZY TELEVISION GARBAGE THAT WAS ABSOLUTELY BORING.  HECK, I HAVEN'T EVEN READ YESTERDAY'S NEWSPAPER AS IT IS STILL SITTING ON THE KITCHEN TABLE AND MY NEWSPAPER CARRIER JUST LEFT TODAY'S NEWSPAPER OUTSIDE.  I SURELY HOPE THAT MY NAME WAS NOT ON THE OBITUARY PAGE FOR THESE TWO DAYS NOW.

*OH, GOOD MORNING TO THE DRIVELER NATION.  I ACTUALLY DID SPEND ABOUT THREE HOURS IN THE WOODS ON SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND CHECKED MY TRAIL CAMERAS.  JUST AS I ALREADY EXPECTED, I HAD TO CHANGE THE BATTERIES ON 6 OF MY CAMERAS, BUT HECK,  ALL OF THOSE HAD ALREADY LASTED OVER A YEAR NOW NOW ANYWAY.  I ACTUALLY HAD A TOTAL OF 9,844 PHOTOS DURING THESE PAST 6 WEEKS THAT I COULDN'T GO IN THE WOODS.*

*I FOUND OUT THAT I AM COVERED UP WITH LOTS OF COYOTES AND ALSO BOBCATS EVERYWHERE.   *


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 4, 2019)

Back at it after weekend of woods therapy. I have a bobcat that keeps showing up, about the size of a large housecat. I now have my wife's laser pen that uses to play with the cats in my fanny pack. 

Atlanta-Boston-NYC-Buffalo-Niagara Canada-Atlanta kinda week!


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2019)

Top of the mernin lads! Starting a 1 week shutdown for maintenance this morning. Going to be a mess trying to get everything done if 5 days.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just ordered my son a new bat bag, first year not on a travel team. Also ordered him his first pair of metal cleats, he's 13 now and they are legal. I remember getting my first pair of metal cleats- like getting your drivers license when you turn 16!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mng folks,,,,heat wave out,,,,36 and rain,,,,ugly,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Nov 4, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2019)

Mernin!  Gotta read back & git bizzy!
How ya'll are?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  Gotta read back & git bizzy!
> How ya'll are?



nose and ears are chilly.

didn't take the ear warmer to the stand.

How are you>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2019)

Heck, Keebs is as warm as Toast !!!!    Err, well I mean that I am as warm as toast just by looking at her Avatar !!!!   


Gobblin, you need to build you a fire !!!!!  

I will try and catch back up later as a pretty blonde lady is calling me now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2019)

morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  Gotta read back & git bizzy!
> How ya'll are?




Get R Done galfweind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> morning!



Mudro!


----------



## redeli (Nov 4, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2019)

Thought I was gonna get to see a fight this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thought I was gonna get to see a fight this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 989231View attachment 989232




Talk about gettin' the blood to flowing!!

I've been fortunate to have seen several over the years. It was an absolutely awesome experience. Those rascals as pretty and majestic as they are, can sure get downright Violent and seem like a different animal when they get into a sure nuff brawl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thought I was gonna get to see a fight this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 989231View attachment 989232



except on video I have never seen one,.    Heard one in the distance once,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> except on video I have never seen one,.    Heard one in the distance once,




I see light sparring a lot, and I`ll see a good fight every couple of years. I`ve got about 50 seconds worth of video of a fight that got purely violent. I don`t know how to put it on here though.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nose and ears are chilly.
> 
> didn't take the ear warmer to the stand.
> 
> How are you>


 when my eyes start blurring typing up these rosters, I have to jump over here, like getting a cup of coffee to keep me going! LOL


mudracing101 said:


> morning!


Hey you!


Jeff C. said:


> Get R Done galfweind!


Werkin on it, I'd much rather type from the computer than from a typewriter like I used to do, on carbonless 3 part paper!


redeli said:


> morning all


Howdy!


Nicodemus said:


> Thought I was gonna get to see a fight this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 989231View attachment 989232


Oh what I wouldn't give to come set with you or the redhead & see what ya'll do!!


Nicodemus said:


> I see light sparring a lot, and I`ll see a good fight every couple of years. I`ve got about 50 seconds worth of video of a fight that got purely violent. I don`t know how to put it on here though.


Where do you have the video saved?  I'm sure one of our guru's could walk you through on how to post it!  I'd love to see it!!  
Ok, back to rosters................


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2019)

Keebs said:


> when my eyes start blurring typing up these rosters, I have to jump over here, like getting a cup of coffee to keep me going! LOL
> Hey you!
> Werkin on it, I'd much rather type from the computer than from a typewriter like I used to do, on carbonless 3 part paper!
> Howdy!
> ...




It`s in my video album on Facebook. Want me to tag you in it?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s in my video album on Facebook. Want me to tag you in it?


Sure, I'll see if I can get it on here for you when I get a chance too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Daggum, I'm gettin the FEVER, it is November!


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum, I'm gettin the FEVER, it is November!


Brother offered to sit tomorrow and the next day so I could get away. Go'n get bait tomorrow and spend a few hours the next at the pond, but will have .44 on hip IF I should see something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Sure, I'll see if I can get it on here for you when I get a chance too!




It`s on your page now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s on your page now.


I tried to see if I could save it to my computer but it won't let me, you'll have to find a phone user guru for this.........but it sure did get heated, at least they were pretty even on size!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Brother offered to sit tomorrow and the next day so I could get away. Go'n get bait tomorrow and spend a few hours the next at the pond, but will have .44 on hip IF I should see something.


Sounds good,,,,have you got a Ruger 44?if you don't mind me asking,my Dad had one,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Did someone say Ruger, good morning crew.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Sounds good,,,,have you got a Ruger 44?if you don't mind me asking,my Dad had one,,,,


Yep, 625 Classic Heavy with 8" barrel.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Did someone say Ruger, good morning crew.


Ears burning?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yep, 625 Classic Heavy with 8" barrel.


Might be able to pick it up left handed ????


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

BTW,Mng Ruger and Bat,,,,

Bat,your German dinner looked great the other day,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Ears burning?



Nah, raised my head up from work just in time.

Decades ago you could get frangible or explosive ammo for those .44s.
Not sure if that stuff is banned now, blow a fist size hole in a tree.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Might be able to pick it up left handed ????


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> View attachment 989251


Sweet,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2019)

It should be a crime for a fella to have to work during the month of November.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Sweet,,,,


I did the "camo" job myself with model paint (can you tell?), couldn't stand tote'n a shiny gun in the woods.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I did the "camo" job myself with model paint (can you tell?), couldn't stand tote'n a shiny gun in the woods.


Looks good,,,,I might be able to pick up my Dad's 38 airweight hammer less he had,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

The German meal reminded me of how much I like the European set menus.
Family restaraunt would cook 2-3 things that evening with sides. Serve it family style from bowls. You didn’t like what was on the menu board keep walking. Good family style food.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2019)

???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> It should be a crime for a fella to have to work during the month of November.



Some countries have labor laws giving one month per year off.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The German meal reminded me of how much I like the European set menus.
> Family restaraunt would cook 2-3 things that evening with sides. Serve it family style from bowls. You didn’t like what was on the menu board keep walking. Good family style food.


It's funny,the best German food I had in Germany was from a gasthaus that an ex Italian Gran Prix driver owned and was the chef,,,,of course he had great Italian food too,,,,especially his homemade tortellini,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Some countries have labor laws giving one month per year off.



With income taxes that make our tax rate look puny.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Some of the best German you’ll ever have is in Argentenia.
The post WWII migrants.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Some of the best German you’ll ever have is in Argentenia.
> The post WWII migrants.


I'll bet,,,,my parents were there,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Go to Argentina, have drinks at the Americana Bar then dinner at the Bavarian Haus.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll bet,,,,my parents were there,,,,


So was Hitler.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> So was Hitler.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

The Masaad have netted a few old bad guys down there.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The Masaad have netted a few old bad guys down there.


The Kedon are essentially part of the Masaad, but opperate with their own "rules of conduct" shall we say.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ???


no hit & runs here, fella!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2019)

Meat sliced and seasoned with 'quack jerky' recipe.   Now in the frig mixing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

Afternoon all !!!  Gotta meeting and hafta vote in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Meat sliced and seasoned with 'quack jerky' recipe.   Now in the frig mixing.




Haven't had any in awhile !!!  Lemme know what you think.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't had any in awhile !!!  Lemme know what you think.



I liked the last batch but the rug rats who house set a couple weeks ago ate a quart bag of it leaving me none.   Thus I started a fresh batch.   
Added a little cayenne pepper to this bag.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I liked the last batch but the rug rats who house set a couple weeks ago ate a quart bag of it leaving me none.   Thus I started a fresh batch.
> Added a little cayenne pepper to this bag.




Red pepper and cayenne pepper !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

Time to get 'er started . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Aft/Eve folks!

Just been piddlin in the yard most of the day. Just tryin to stay ahead of it as leaves, limbs, and debris are quite extensive round here. Even mowed some grass after Jag and I got up a tarp full of clean fresh pine straw.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Evening Jeff...


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 4, 2019)

Night Drivelers! Boston tomorrow, NYC Wednesday then Buffalo and Canadia Thursday! 

This time change has me goolgly-eyed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Evening Jeff...



Howdy Sir, they must have had you rather busy today.





Patriot44 said:


> Night Drivelers! Boston tomorrow, NYC Wednesday then Buffalo and Canadia Thursday!
> 
> This time change has me goolgly-eyed.



Safe travels!

I heard that on the time change. If I don't make myself stay awake later on into the evening with it getting dark as early as it does now, I'll be getting up with our Coffee maker. I don't want to be doing that.

G$ either goes to bed VERY early, or can't sleep long. I'm more of a night owl myself, runs in the Family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

Dang, I'm already sleepy . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I'm already sleepy . .



Trying to stay awake myself.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 4, 2019)

Yawn!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

just tinmohowas . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yawn!



 

Stop that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> just tinmohowas . .



Might as well teach Pete a trick or two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well teach Pete a trick or two.



He's done come and gone, just a lil snacky snack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's done come and gone, just a lil snacky snack.




I'll trade ya 2 dead armordiggers for Pete.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2019)

Just killed the 2nd one I think. 

Ric caught a whiff of him outside the fence in the backyard and started barking at it. I couldn't see it, so went in the house and got spot light. Came back out and Ric had moved about 50-60', shonuff shined light down in a big overgrown ditch and there he was. Went back in and got .22 rifle, but he was gone. Let Ric out of fence and he went to where he was then led me to the hole he had gone into about 100' away. Put 3 shots in his back in the hole. Looked like he was dying, so left him for tonight. I'll pull him out by the tail in the morning and get him out into the pasture further away from the house for the scavengers. Otherwise that thing will be stinkin for a month in that hole.

I'm gonna kill every last one I can every chance I get.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just killed the 2nd one I think.
> 
> Ric caught a whiff of him outside the fence in the backyard and started barking at it. I couldn't see it, so went in the house and got spot light. Came back out and Ric had moved about 50-60', shonuff shined light down in a big overgrown ditch and there he was. Went back in and got .22 rifle, but he was gone. Let Ric out of fence and he went to where he was then led me to the hole he had gone into about 100' away. Put 3 shots in his back in the hole. Looked like he was dying, so left him for tonight. I'll pull him out by the tail in the morning and get him out into the pasture further away from the house for the scavengers. Otherwise that thing will be stinkin for a month in that hole.
> 
> I'm gonna kill every last one I can every chance I get.




I HAD 18 PHOTOS ON MY TRAILCAMS WHEN I PULLED MY CARDS LAST SATURDAY.  THEM SUCKERS WERE MOVING AROUND ON SEVERAL CAMERAS.  IS IT BREEDING SEASON OR SOMETHING FOR THESE NASTY CRITTERS???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2019)

Morning kids


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2019)

Good Morning to BLOOD and to the rest of the members of the DRIVELER NATION.  I HOPE THAT WORK WON'T BE TOO HARD ON YOU TODAY !!


QUACK, I CANCELLED YOUR MEETING FOR THIS MORNING DUE TO LACK OF INTEREST !!!!  JUST GO ON HOME AND GIVE MS. DAWN A BIG HUG FROM ME !!!


I'VE GOT A BUSY DAY WITH CATCHING UP ON PAPERWORK AND THEN AN APPOINTMENT FOR "DRILLING A HUGE HOLE IN MY WALLET" BY MY DENTIST ON "RESTORING A CROWN" AFTER A CAVITY GOT UNDERNEATH IT SOMEHOW.

THEN I'VE GOT A VERY IMPORTANT MEETING AT THE HOSPITAL AT 5 PM TODAY THAT I DEFINITELY NEED TO ATTEND AS I MISSED IT LAST MONTH DUE TO BEING IN THE HOSPITAL.  


THERE MUST BE A BUNCH OF SLEEPY SLACKERS AROUND HERE THIS MORNING BECAUSE IT IS AS QUIET AS A MOUSE.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 5, 2019)

Morning yall! Headed to the airport- going to see some snow in Canadia later this week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Mercy I kept waking and rolling over this morning but the first cup


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Good morning crew, lining up a short trip to DC next week.
The struggle will be meeting with .gov regulators and leaving town without an assault charge.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew, lining up a short trip to DC next week.
> The struggle will be meeting with .gov regulators and leaving town without an assault charge.





OH THERE ARE SO MANY COMMENTS THAT I WOULD LIKE TO ADD BUT I DON'T WANT TO BE BANNED TODAY !!!!!   



PS:  I DID HAVE FELONY ASSAULT CHARGES FILED AGAINST ME BACK ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO IN HOUSTON.        IT WAS SURPRISING WHEN THEY ADVISED ME THAT I WOULD NEVER BE ABLE TO FLY AGAIN, VOTE AGAIN, CARRY ANY WEAPONS AGAIN, ETC.    THOSE TEXAS IDGETS ARE CRAZY !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

I have y


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH THERE ARE SO MANY COMMENTS THAT I WOULD LIKE TO ADD BUT I DON'T WANT TO BE BANNED TODAY !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PS:  I DID HAVE FELONY ASSUALT CHARGES FILED AGAINST ME BACK ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO IN HOUSTON.



EE, I have yet to meet with any of those clowns that don’t spend the first 10 minutes justifying their existence on our dime. Best take my BP meds.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Good morning Jeff..


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2019)

Morning all y’all


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning Jeff..



Good morning Ruger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Trad morn.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Spending much time with med tests and Docs today, I best get moving.
You folks have a great day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

morning Chief, Trad, and poked and prodded Ruger.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2019)

Mernin Folks!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 5, 2019)

Morning. Physical therapy and blood leeching here also


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Mng ladies and gents,,,,Chilly out this AM,,,,sun trying to come out,,,,break out the ration cards,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2019)

So cold my avatar as a sweater on,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Spending much time with med tests and Docs today, I best get moving.
> You folks have a great day.




Good luck brother, prayers and thoughts sent.  Wife going in for a procedure this morning.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck brother, prayers and thoughts sent.  Wife going in for a procedure this morning.  I'm going to bed.


She going by herself???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

Keebs said:


> She going by herself???




Neighbor going with her, nothing serious.  I'm a baaaaaaad husband that's been up for 16hrs, trust me you don't want me there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!





lagrangedave said:


> Morning. Physical therapy and blood leeching here also





Cmp1 said:


> So cold my avatar as a sweater on,,,,



And very good morning to y'all


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And very good morning to y'all


Mng GW,,,,a few flakes here,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neighbor going with her, nothing serious.  I'm a baaaaaaad husband that's been up for 16hrs, trust me you don't want me there.


I wasn't meaning that doofus, just wanted to make sure it wasn't serious.......lubya, sweet dreams!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng GW,,,,a few flakes here,,,,



We've got a few flakes, well really more than a few, here but they live in Atlanta.


----------



## redeli (Nov 5, 2019)

morning all


----------



## redeli (Nov 5, 2019)

hope all the sick folks getter better soon


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We've got a few flakes, well really more than a few, here but they live in Atlanta.


Hear ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ya gotta love this,,,,

https://preview.redd.it/p6bcbqjbkuw...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/rarepuppers/comments/drxljk


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Drive by on lunch break, got a fist full of papers and CDs.
See my doc the afternoon, he’s top shelf, other docs speak of him in awe.
The kind of guy you want on your team.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 5, 2019)

Quick stop and go. Took FIL to doc this morning for a B 12 shot.The office folks assumed I knew where we were suppose to be.I told them that I just got out of the crazy barn and didn,t remember how things went on the outside.They all got real quiet and pleasant except the older nurse who chuckled a little bit.
Chores are waiting ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Afternoon all, hope everyone is well, or getting well.

Chikin and Biskits with hot sauce......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Quick stop and go. Took FIL to doc this morning for a B 12 shot.The office folks assumed I knew where we were suppose to be.I told them that I just got out of the crazy barn and didn,t remember how things went on the outside.They all got real quiet and pleasant except the older nurse who chuckled a little bit.
> Chores are waiting ...


good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Drive by on lunch break, got a fist full of papers and CDs.
> See my doc the afternoon, he’s top shelf, other docs speak of him in awe.
> The kind of guy you want on your team.




Hoping for good news....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Back to my piddlin in the yard....

Oh, almost forgot, good riddance!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to my piddlin in the yard....
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, good riddance!View attachment 989447



That one is really dark.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 5, 2019)

Taste like chicken?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Taste like chicken?




Fresh pork.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Guess the 9MM hollow point I used was a little overkill.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Guess the 9MM hollow point I used was a little overkill.



kilt is kilt


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kilt is kilt



I sure enough wanted him dead after undermining the garage foundation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

Afternoon brethren !!  Last one !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

No good news today, more poking and prodding tomorrow. Off to see another specialist.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No good news today, more poking and prodding tomorrow. Off to see another specialist.



Hopefully at least no bad news


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

Ya'll do better soon, prayers and thoughts for those that need 'em.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll do better soon, prayers and thoughts for those that need 'em.



Thanks bro, much appreciated.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hope everything is OK Ruger,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

Chiefbro be chootin da Dillos in the buttocks . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro be chootin da Dillos in the buttocks . . .



Probably didn't want to ruin the organ meat.   Cajuns you know eat anything.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2019)

Kinda like the chickens everybody eats. They be nasty coming out of those long houses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Guess the 9MM hollow point I used was a little overkill.



No sir, if it hadn't been so late I'da used my Ruger Security-Six in .357 mag.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro be chootin da Dillos in the buttocks . . .



Basically the only shot I had down in the hole. The 1st 2 never penetrated higher up on his back because of the angle. I had drop back to get more of a straight in shot, but it did the number on him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

Got Pete some stale poke skins on his supper plate . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

We had a special Sheriff's election today, one of the candidates name was "Black" Mike.  Wonder what would be said if we had a "White" Mike running ???


----------



## GT90 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had a special Sheriff's election today, one of the candidates name was "Black" Mike.  Wonder what would be said if we had a "White" Mike running ???



Saw some signs for "Black" Mike when I was driving through Sandersville last weekend.  Made me chuckle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2019)

GT90 said:


> Saw some signs for "Black" Mike when I was driving through Sandersville last weekend.  Made me chuckle.




Black Mike got 200 votes . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Pete be liking them poke skins !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Dang it's foggy out . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Clear here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Black Mike got 200 votes . .



How many did it take to win?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh and coffee is ready


----------



## Batjack (Nov 6, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Hay hey hei bat bro


----------



## Batjack (Nov 6, 2019)

Gman, what have you got on the burner for today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many did it take to win?




3k to win, 2nd was 2k then there is black Mike..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Morning fellers !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3k to win, 2nd was 2k then there is black Mike..



Too bad his name wasn't Jack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning fellers !!!



How many you off for?   Plans other than dransky dranks?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Quack, Gobblin, Batjack and to the rest of the tired, weary and sleepy DRIVELERS !!!


I'VE GOT A BUSY MORNING COMING UP AS I FIRST NEED TO WASH AND DRY 3 LOADS OF LAUNDRY AND THEN PICK UP A SHIPMENT AT THE TRUCK LINES AT 9:30 AM AND GET IT PUT INTO TH WAREHOUSE FOR FUTURE PROCESSING.

THEN I'M GOING TO LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL AS I AM HAVING LUNCH WITH MY GIRLFRIEND TODAY.   

YEP, LOTS OF ROMANCE, HUGS AND KISSES ON MY MENU TODAY !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2019)

HEY, I WONDER HOW MANY VOTES THAT I GOT IN THE WASHINGTON COUNTY ELECTION AS I AM A "WHITE MIKE" !!!!!  



ALSO I HAVE A REALLY CLOSE FRIEND NAMED.....JACK.....AND HE DOES OWN A FUNERAL HOME SO IS THERE ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO GET BURIED TODAY !! 



THIS WEEK HIS BUSINESS IS NAMED....."YOU STAB THEM AND WE SLAB THEM" AND LAST WEEK, IT WAS NAMED, "YOU KILL THEM AND WE CHILL THEM" !

YEP, YOU GOTTA HAVE A SENSE OF HUMOR WHEN OWNING A FUNERAL HOME !!


PS:  IT SURELY WOULD BE SUPER NICE IF EVERY DEMOCRAT ON THIS PLANET DECIDED TO "CHECK OUT" TODAY !!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many you off for?   Plans other than dransky dranks?




Be back Saturday night with all operations down.   Gotta get started working on my bird field, if I can get fuel pump back for my tractor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Had a Uncle owned a very large funeral home, he was worth a butt load of $$$


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 6, 2019)

Morning yall. Goodbye Boston- headed to NYC early this moanin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Morning...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

In ground blind overlooking hay field


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

It is covered in foxtail looks like frost


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In ground blind overlooking hay field


Nice morning, best of luck man!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Doe and offspring moving through swale, grass too tall for vitals


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In ground blind overlooking hay field





Good luck. Right hand stopped me from going this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen! 

Good hunting G$


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck. Right hand stopped me from going this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,

Good luck GW,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Snow expected here this AM,,,,WWA till 6pm,,,,sux,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Too sorry to walk down to the field, heckuva night in the chalk mine, back's got a serious twinge.

Break out the spotlight tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Off in distance 6 pointer checked out the does but they must not have been receptive as he did a 180 once he got close.  Rut is soon!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

Mernin!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Good luck. Right hand stopped me from going this morning.


 dang, hate to hear that, Nic!


Cmp1 said:


> Snow expected here this AM,,,,WWA till 6pm,,,,sux,,,,


good goobly goobers!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Too sorry to walk down to the field, heckuva night in the chalk mine, back's got a serious twinge.
> 
> Break out the spotlight tonight.


Ice, Ice Baby............ hope you get some relief!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too sorry to walk down to the field, heckuva night in the chalk mine, back's got a serious twinge.
> 
> Break out the spotlight tonight.




Good luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck!




I like green eyes on a redhead and a deer at night !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2019)

WELL I HAVE GOTTEN THE 3 LOADS OF LAUNDRY WASHED, DRIED, AND COMPLETED AND NOW I HAVE TO GET DOWN TO THE SERIOUS WORK OF MY REGULAR BUSINESS OBLIGATIONS ETC.


I HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS WILL HAVE A GOOD DAY TODAY AND BE SAFE IN THE PROCESS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Well wishes for everyone....but look on the bright side.

We're getting to a point where all the wear n tear we inflicted upon ourselves in our youth is allowing to reminisce about the good ol days.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well wishes for everyone....but look on the bright side.
> 
> We're getting to a point where all the wear n tear we inflicted upon ourselves in our youth is allowing to reminisce about the good ol days.




Yep.

That goes for Quack`s post too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Biscuit toast and salt n peppa'd hard boiled eggs....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like green eyes on a redhead and a deer at night !!!




QUACK, I AGREE WITH YOUR COMMENTS AS :

I ALSO LIKE GREEN EYES ON A REDHEAD AND A "DEAR" AT NIGHT !!!  

I'LL HAVE TO CATCH BACK UP LATER WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND GIRLS !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well wishes for everyone....but look on the bright side.
> 
> We're getting to a point where all the wear n tear we inflicted upon ourselves in our youth is allowing to reminisce about the good ol days.




If only I could remember them Chief.  I know my bro's are lying half the time telling stories 'bout me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Biscuit toast and salt n peppa'd hard boiled eggs....




Oh Laaaaaaaawd, you and Jag gonna have a shoot out !!!  Run Miz T !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.
> 
> That goes for Quack`s post too.




Indeed it does! 

Speaking of redheads, I had several that definitely had my interest back in the day as a young feller. The last one before I met MizT came close, but she didn't know how to cook and I didn't have time to teach her.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Biscuit toast and salt n peppa'd hard boiled eggs....


I'm hungry for poached eggs on toast,,,,or a biscuit,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If only I could remember them Chief.  I know my bro's are lying half the time telling stories 'bout me.




The last 6 months or so, I`ve been doing a lot of thinking back and remembering. All those deer, whisky, wild days and nights, catching and selling snakes, fishing, fooling with varmints. And a Redheaded Lady. Dear Lord in Heaven, I`ve had a good time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Indeed it does!
> 
> Speaking of redheads, I had several that definitely had my interest back in the day as a young feller. The last one before I met MizT came close, but she didn't know how to cook and I didn't have time to teach her.


The Redhead I dated and fell head over heels with had blue eyes,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If only I could remember them Chief.  I know my bro's are lying half the time telling stories 'bout me.




I prefer to think of it as "embellishing for dramatical effect."


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The last 6 months or so, I`ve been doing a lot of thinking back and remembering. All those deer, whisky, wild days and nights, catching and selling snakes, fishing, fooling with varmints. And a Redheaded Lady. Dear Lord in Heaven, I`ve had a good time.




And like Quack was saying, it's almost unbelievable we're still alive to brag about it. 

My point is, if we survived it, it's well worth braggin' about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Keebs sittin back there, "If they only knew!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The last 6 months or so, I`ve been doing a lot of thinking back and remembering. All those deer, whisky, wild days and nights, catching and selling snakes, fishing, fooling with varmints. And a Redheaded Lady. Dear Lord in Heaven, I`ve had a good time.




Me too Nick, but I couldn't do it again.   Good day/night folks, meds have kicked in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Cleanin out the last of the homemade Fig preserves on my bikit toast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> And like Quack was saying, it's almost unbelievable we're still alive to brag about it.
> 
> My point is, if we survived it, it's well worth braggin' about it.




That`s for sure. Heap of times that Angel on my shoulder pulled me out of a tight spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too Nick, but I couldn't do it again.   Good day/night folks, meds have kicked in.




Sleep well, brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s for sure. Heap of times that Angel on my shoulder pulled me out of a tight spot.




You and me both, and I'm absolutely positive Quack was probably the leader of his "Hold my beer and watch this" pack. 

Probably goes for several others here too, I suspect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

With all that being said, hoping Ruger gets good news today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Yep, hope Ruger comes out good on this. A kind thought for everybody dealing with ailments.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 6, 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.




Mornin' Mudro, hope you and yours are well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Gotta go re-kindle my outdoor Fire. 

Nic, this time of year I just about keep a small outdoor fire round the clock. We'd have to get about a 3 day rain for me to let it go completely out. I have maintained a coal bed even in those conditions just to see if I could.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs sittin back there, "If they only knew!"


yep..............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Keebs said:


> yep..............



Do tell,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Stupid work is interfering with my hunting season!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid work is interfering with my hunting season!



Time change doesn't help the afternoon hunts either,.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do tell,





blood on the ground said:


> Stupid work is interfering with my hunting season!


IKR?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Time change doesn't help the afternoon hunts either,.


THAT'S the truth!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Keebs said:


> IKR?
> THAT'S the truth!!



So with a   we are left to imagine what you're hiding?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, hope Ruger comes out good on this. A kind thought for everybody dealing with ailments.



Thanks Nic, I’m going through a rough stretch right now.
Miles catching up to me.
Hopefully know more later today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

I actually like the way the time is now, which is the old original time. Not that it matters because if it weren`t for doctor`s appts I wouldn`t have any need for a calendar or clock. I hunt by the sun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I actually like the way the time is now, which is the old original time. Not that it matters because if it weren`t for doctor`s appts I wouldn`t have any need for a calendar or clock. I hunt by the sun.


You nickname your spotlight Sun? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> You nickname your spotlight Sun? ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

I was not trusting my knee enough to climb last Sunday morning so I just sat in a folding chair on a ridge, overlooking a nice creek bottom. I had 3 does come within 10 yards and a small buck get almost close enough to poke with a stick. No blind, just sitting still.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I actually like the way the time is now, which is the old original time. Not that it matters because if it weren`t for doctor`s appts I wouldn`t have any need for a calendar or clock. I hunt by the sun.


The main reason I don't like winter much anymore,is you never see the sun,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I was not trusting my knee enough to climb last Sunday morning so I just sat in a folding chair on a ridge, overlooking a nice creek bottom. I had 3 does come within 10 yards and a small buck get almost close enough to poke with a stick. No blind, just sitting still.




It`s only been in the last 15 years that I actually started hunting out of stands. When I started, there were no such thing, and for the most part I just hunted deer like I did turkeys, sitting back against a tree. I`ve killed a fair amount of deer hunting like that over the years.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mudro, hope you and yours are well.


We are Jeff, thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The main reason I don't like winter much anymore,is you never see the sun,,,,




I meant that literally. I prefer a cloudy, overcast day for hunting, myself. Unless I`m hunting over a broomsedge field.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So with a   we are left to imagine what you're hiding?


imagine away, but I ain't sayin............ I WILL say I've never been arrested or locked up, my record is clean..................


Cmp1 said:


> The main reason I don't like winter much anymore,is you never see the sun,,,,


shoot, ain't nuttin better than a clear, cold, crisp bright sunny winter day down here!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s only been in the last 15 years that I actually started hunting out of stands. When I started, there were no such thing, and for the most part I just hunted deer like I did turkeys, sitting back against a tree. I`ve killed a fair amount of deer hunting like that over the years.


Lately I have more deer look right at me in my stand. Out of all the deer seen last weekend only 1 deer spotted me on the ground and that's because I moved and didn't know the deer was there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Keebs said:


> imagine away, but I ain't sayin............ I WILL say I've never been arrested or locked up, my record is clean..................
> 
> shoot, ain't nuttin better than a clear, cold, crisp bright sunny winter day down here!!


Yep,,,,you can go all thru Feb without a peek at the Sun,,,,depressing,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Yep,,,,you can go all thru Feb without a peek at the Sun,,,,depressing,,,,




How come you got a dog for your avatar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> How come you got a dog for your avatar?


Lost a avatar bet on the FL UGA game,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Lost a avatar bet on the FL UGA game,,,,




Ahh, I see.

I don`t keep up with sports.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

It's story time on Woody's !!!  Grrrrrr, got 1hr 1/2 sleep..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Bout ready fo a dranky drank..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Keebs said:


> imagine away, but I ain't sayin............ I WILL say I've never been arrested or locked up, my record is clean..................
> 
> shoot, ain't nuttin better than a clear, cold, crisp bright sunny winter day down here!!



One just has to know how to escape!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's story time on Woody's !!!  Grrrrrr, got 1hr 1/2 sleep..


After 5 yrs on the midnight shift,I never got used to it,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> How come you got a dog for your avatar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> I don`t keep up with sports.


I don't much either,,,,just college football,like playing with the guys,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


>


The Dawg is dressed right for up here anyway,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I don't much either,,,,just college football,*like playing with the guys,,,,*



I would edit that post if I was you!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I don't much either,,,,just college football,like playing with the guys,,,,



mercy, buds,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Missed my garbage pickup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

A’ight time to get bizzy......

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks Nic, I’m going through a rough stretch right now.
> Miles catching up to me.
> Hopefully know more later today.



Ruger, several of us know about them Miles. Here is hoping everything works out good for you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ruger, several of us know about them Miles. Here is hoping everything works out good for you.


X2 from me too,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I don't much either,,,,just college football,like playing with the guys,,,,




Lawd I’d run outta Pink Pearl trying to get that cleaned up. Your on your Swampy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ruger, several of us know about them Miles. Here is hoping everything works out good for you.



Thank you kindly, more to follow.

Off to see one of the top specialist in town.

This is when your glad your within an easy drive of the city. World class docs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Thinking mebbe Swampy attented Penn State's kids camp . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking mebbe Swampy attented Penn State's kids camp . .



he likes to horse around and whatnot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Missed my garbage pickup.




Garbage pickup ??  What's that ?? We throw the trash in either a burn barrel or the back of my truck and haul it to the Dempste Dumpster . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> he likes to horse around and whatnot




"whatnot" kinda got me a lil worried . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2019)

Well I aint never.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well I aint never.




Well I have, but trying to quit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Whatchya'll having fo dinna ???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2019)

Sardines, crackers and Texas Pete hot sauce.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Sardines, crackers and Texas Pete hot sauce.




Sounds good, need a big ole chunk of hoop/rat cheese !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Sardines, crackers and Texas Pete hot sauce.


Got rid of Texas Pete here,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Sardines with green chilies.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good, need a big ole chunk of hoop/rat cheese !!



Mil it is harder to find a sand bar on a river up here, than it is to find rat cheese. That is the reason I stock up on it every time I go to Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sardines with green chilies.




Love 'em !!  Ya'll talking "fish steak" or sardines ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love 'em !!  Ya'll talking "fish steak" or sardines ??


Sardine. I like them all tho!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Like Herring a bit better,,,,sardines on a Cesar salad though,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Kipper snacks are my favorite little canned fish.  Don't eat them often,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Some people might say pretty,,,,I say when's spring?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll having fo dinna ???


My lunch consisted of a pulled pork plate with cole slaw & flat green beans cooked with bell pepper & onions in it, not too bad, I am not a fan of his sauces though.......but I'm full and need a nap!
CMP, for a short period, yes that is pretty.......... I spent 11 months in Topeka, KS, it does get old!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Keebs said:


> My lunch consisted of a pulled pork plate with cole slaw & flat green beans cooked with bell pepper & onions in it, not too bad, I am not a fan of his sauces though.......but I'm full and need a nap!
> CMP, for a short period, yes that is pretty.......... I spent 11 months in Topeka, KS, it does get old!




Only southern lady/gal that calls "Dinna"  lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Kipper snacks are my favorite little canned fish.  Don't eat them often,




???????????  Can't say I've had any ???  Guessing really salty??


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

There's health benefits to eating sardines. They are not at all as nasty as folks think also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> There's health benefits to eating sardines. They are not at all as nasty as folks think also.




Eat sardines occasionally, like the fish steak/herring mo betta ??  It's all good brother.  When ya get home pop that top and pack that knee with ice.   Try Doan's.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only southern lady/gal that calls "Dinna"  lunch.


the Rebel that I am................


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> There's health benefits to eating sardines. They are not at all as nasty as folks think also.


I want to think I tried some that were smoked one time that weren't too bad, my Daddy liked them but I never acquired the need to eat them...........


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 6, 2019)

Goodbye NYC, headed to Buffalo! Hope yall are having a great Wednesday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Afternoon y’all....

Read back and got hawngry, didn eat no lunch, to bizzy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Goodbye NYC, headed to Buffalo! Hope yall are having a great Wednesday!


More of the same right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Did have a good breakfast though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Another one you gotta love,,,,


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/dsg9u7


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2019)

I take it that the horse doesn’t have that annoying habit of biting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I take it that the horse doesn’t have that annoying habit of biting.




I'd rather get bit by a Rottweiler than a horse, hate 'em.  Still wear a skare from a horse since I was a kid.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2019)

Never been a horse man but them horses didn’t care for me either. Now I do like a fine mule. We seem to get along.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather get bit by a Rottweiler than a horse, hate 'em.  Still wear a skare from a horse since I was a kid.


My Rottweiler would not bite any one,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My Rottweiler would not bite any one,




Well well well, looky here! 

How you doin' sir?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well, looky here!
> 
> How you doin' sir?


Doing good sir, working to much.    How is the family Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doing good sir, working to much.    How is the family Jeff?




Good to hear AJ, except for the work part. 

Doing well thank you. Btw, I'm a Grandpa with another one on the way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2019)

I had myself a good time this evening. Ya`ll take a look.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/good-times-this-evening.954422/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Evening folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I had myself a good time this evening. Ya`ll take a look.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/good-times-this-evening.954422/



Awesome.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Evening folks....




Hey Ruger! 

Any good news, or you have more appts?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My Rottweiler would not bite any one,




Maggie was a sweet gal !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Ruger!
> 
> Any good news, or you have more appts?



Amateur hour is over they admitted me for professional poking and prodding. I’ve got tests tomorrow they should give some answers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amateur hour is over they admitted me for professional poking and prodding. I’ve got tests tomorrow they should give some answers.



Dang, hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amateur hour is over they admitted me for professional poking and prodding. I’ve got tests tomorrow they should give some answers.




Dangit brother !!!! Once they see that insurance card . . . $$$$


----------



## Batjack (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, hope it's nothing too serious.


X2!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2019)

Gentlemen, good night!

Ruger, awaiting better news tomorrow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2019)

Good night been a long day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good night been a long day




Hang in there bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amateur hour is over they admitted me for professional poking and prodding. I’ve got tests tomorrow they should give some answers.





Ruger#3 said:


> Good night been a long day



Still waiting for the good news here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2019)

RUGER, YOU (AND YOUR WIFE) ARE SURELY IN MY PRAYERS AND I HOPE THAT THESE PROBLEMS CAN BE TAKEN CARE OF AND THE TWO OF YOU CAN GET BACK TO NORMAL SOON.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 7, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2019)

GOOD MORNING TO THE MEMBERS OF THE DRIVELER NATION.

I'VE GOT A BUSY MORNING AND I HOPE TO GET IT ALL DONE AND BE ABLE TO HAVE LUNCH AGAIN TODAY WITH MY GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 7, 2019)

Prayers for Rug and fam! Headed to Canadia today. Possed to snow all day, hoping no delays getting home tonight.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning, dangerous situation, these clowns don’t have a coffee pot. That’s in humane!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2019)

Busting rocks!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

They best find me some coffee or Uber Eats will be bringing my coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning gentlemen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> They best find me some coffee or Uber Eats will be bringing my coffee and breakfast.



Either that or contain you like a nuclear meltdown.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Kitchen staff showed up with coffee nurses are safe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Kitchen staff showed up with coffee nurses are safe.



That was close.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

morning 44, Ruger, Chief, trad, BOG


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning to all


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Mernin Folks!!


Ruger#3 said:


> Amateur hour is over they admitted me for professional poking and prodding. I’ve got tests tomorrow they should give some answers.


Hope everything turns out ok, keep us posted, please!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amateur hour is over they admitted me for professional poking and prodding. I’ve got tests tomorrow they should give some answers.


Sure hope everything goes well,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mng ladies and gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cold here in the tundra,,,,16 degrees,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!!
> 
> Hope everything turns out ok, keep us posted, please!



Your so sweet, I appreciate it. I expect some answers by this evening. I’m mostly impatient as I chose to get all the test at once and know what’s up. These folks move like molasses in January.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your so sweet, I appreciate it. I expect some answers by this evening. I’m mostly impatient as I chose to get all the test at once and know what’s up. These folks move like molasses in January.


Wow,you were just traveling around the country,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 7, 2019)

Prayers sent Ruger. I been a few miles in those shoes.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning evabody.Hope Rugers day is full of good news.Hope EE gets to C his galfriend.Hope patriot gets back in th US of A.And  a special thank you for all the coffee  this morning. be back later for more updates.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,you were just traveling around the country,,,,



I got a trip to DC next week, these folks need to get busy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That was close.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your so sweet, I appreciate it. I expect some answers by this evening. I’m mostly impatient as I chose to get all the test at once and know what’s up. These folks move like molasses in January.


Lawd you sound like my Daddy, I dang 'nigh had to hog tie him for any procedure!


lagrangedave said:


> Prayers sent Ruger. I been a few miles in those shoes.


Hope you're doing better too Dave!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning 44, Ruger, Chief, trad, BOG



Mornin G$






Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!!
> 
> Hope everything turns out ok, keep us posted, please!



X2.....Mornin galfweind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Prayers sent Ruger. I been a few miles in those shoes.



Continued well wishes and prayers for you also, DAVE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

When did that cold front come in last week?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> When did that cold front come in last week?


Cooler in your parts?is GW still up in the mountains?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Definitely cold here this AM,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Gotta get Jag off to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Cooler in your parts?is GW still up in the mountains?



Our heat and drought eased up a few weeks ago. I have no idea if GW is in the mountains or not, but I don’t believe so.

I was referring to our 1st significant cold front that blew in here sometime last week, I don’t remember what day it was though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frost was heavy at my place last week


----------



## Batjack (Nov 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Cooler in your parts?is GW still up in the mountains?


70 and rain today. Sposed to be upper teens / low twenties here Tues.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Morning buds !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2019)

morning peeps


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> morning peeps


Hey you!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Batjack said:


> 70 and rain today. Sposed to be upper teens / low twenties here Tues.


Mng,,,,I'll take the 70 in a country minute,,,,18 deg here now,but sun is trying to come out,,,,no wind at least,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!


Hey girl, i got bad news. 
I've had your sausage and bacon in the freezer for a while now. Well Mediacom comes by and while they are working on the cable , he unplugs it. Three days later Corey opens it to get some hamburger meat and finds it all bad and full of blood.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning buds !!



Mng buds,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey girl, i got bad news.
> I've had your sausage and bacon in the freezer for a while now. Well Mediacom comes by and while they are working on the cable , he unplugs it. Three days later Corey opens it to get some hamburger meat and finds it all bad and full of blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

That sucks Mudbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

What to do today ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do today ??


Stay inside here and keep warm,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey girl, i got bad news.
> I've had your sausage and bacon in the freezer for a while now. Well Mediacom comes by and while they are working on the cable , he unplugs it. Three days later Corey opens it to get some hamburger meat and finds it all bad and full of blood.


    poor sausage!!  But the Bacon too, Oh man, that hurts!  Gimme a number, I'm gonna slam heads!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your so sweet, I appreciate it. I expect some answers by this evening. I’m mostly impatient as I chose to get all the test at once and know what’s up. These folks move like molasses in January.



Do I need to make them so high octane motivation?




Cmp1 said:


> Cooler in your parts?is GW still up in the mountains?



Nope been back to the sizzle for a while.   However, headed to the mountains for a quick trip as batbro indicated super cold coming and the water lines need drain before it gets here next week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> poor sausage!!  But the Bacon too, Oh man, that hurts!  Gimme a number, I'm gonna slam heads!!



Backing out of keebsonthepathofdistruction quickly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Stay inside here and keep warm,,,,




Gonna be in the 70's today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> poor sausage!!  But the Bacon too, Oh man, that hurts!  Gimme a number, I'm gonna slam heads!!





Seriously, I wonder if held responsible they'll hafta to pay to replace ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be in the 70's today.


Lucky Dawg,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, I wonder if held responsible they'll hafta to pay to replace ???



I remember a coworker had an appliance guy unplug his and forgot it. They were liable for contents.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Lucky Dawg,,,,




If I was retired and living the good life like you, I'd swap homes with you every winter !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I remember a coworker had an appliance guy unplug his and forgot it. They were liable for contents.




You would think ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I was retired and living the good life like you, I'd swap homes with you every winter !!


Living the good life,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

It's more like February weather today,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Toasted cheese/fried egg/kuntray ham sammich . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice day, ain`t it.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2019)

Very nice day Nic. Headed back outside now. Gonna shoot recurve, build a fire in the pit and let my bird dog wallow all over me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

I haven`t been out of the woods long. I`ll have a few cups of coffee, eat some dinner, and ease back into the woods in a little while. It`s cool, overcast, and drizzly. Perfect for an all afternoon hunt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t been out of the woods long. I`ll have a few cups of coffee, eat some dinner, and ease back into the woods in a little while. It`s cool, overcast, and drizzly. Perfect for an all afternoon hunt.




Careful there Gimpybro . .


----------



## redeli (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Careful there Gimpybro . .


good advice...seen or heard about 3 rattlesnake sightings yesterday


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Careful there Gimpybro . .




Yea, got to be. I`m not gonna be able to climb that tall tower I hunted in yesterday afternoon and this morning, not  for a couple of days anyhow. Got to let that knee rest up some.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t been out of the woods long. I`ll have a few cups of coffee, eat some dinner, and ease back into the woods in a little while. It`s cool, overcast, and drizzly. Perfect for an all afternoon hunt.




Didja eat lunch, or dinner . .  just asking for Keebs. .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

redeli said:


> good advice...seen or heard about 3 rattlesnake sightings yesterday




I`m wrapped up in rattlesnakes. They don`t bother me none.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja eat lunch, or dinner . .  just asking for Keebs. .




Dinner. "Lunch" ain`t in my vocabulary. 

Breakfast

Dinner

Supper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

In all seriousness, being gimpy aint funny.  I hafta watch every step I take.

But unlike some, I'm not the toughest guy here.  Women can endure more pain than any critter alive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Dinner. "Lunch" ain`t in my vocabulary.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...




Kebo just don't get "it" . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Nick be eating "brunch..."


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Backing out of keebsonthepathofdistruction quickly.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, I wonder if held responsible they'll hafta to pay to replace ???


 that'd make sense................ and now that bouy done run off.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja eat lunch, or dinner . .  just asking for Keebs. .





Nicodemus said:


> Dinner. "Lunch" ain`t in my vocabulary.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


What eva floats yo boat, darlin', my LUNCH today will be chilli..........SUPPER will be lemon peppa cheekun, herbed taters & green beans.......... Oh, and Breakfast was a protein shake & coffee............ mmmmmwaaahhhh!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kebo just don't get "it" . .


I "git" it, I just don't cater to it........... sorry................


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> that'd make sense................ and now that bouy done run off.........
> 
> 
> What eva floats yo boat, darlin', my LUNCH today will be chilli..........SUPPER will be lemon peppa cheekun, herbed taters & green beans.......... Oh, and Breakfast was a protein shake & coffee............ mmmmmwaaahhhh!




Yes Ma`am


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> that'd make sense................ and now that bouy done run off.........
> 
> 
> What eva floats yo boat, darlin', my LUNCH today will be chilli..........SUPPER will be lemon peppa cheekun, herbed taters & green beans.......... Oh, and Breakfast was a protein shake & coffee............ mmmmmwaaahhhh!



000000h Make my way south for “supper” if I get to escape this place.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am





Ruger#3 said:


> 000000h Make my way south for “supper” if I get to escape this place.


It was good last night, it'll be even betta tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Thinking 'bout cooking up a pan 'o biscuits to go with some Quiche, loaded with onions, jalepenos, cheese, hot sausage and eggs, fo SUPPA Lil N . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Ya`ll talkin` about chili, now I got to set a pot to simmer tomorrow evening.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In all seriousness, being gimpy aint funny.  I hafta watch every step I take.
> 
> But unlike some, I'm not the toughest guy here.  Women can endure more pain than any critter alive.


This right here is true,,,,child birth,if nothing else,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Gotta go thaw the well contactor,forgot to turn on the light for heat,,,,got to 16 last night,,,,dang it man,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

I hate winter and it's not even here yet,,,,global warming,hah,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

It's always something Swampy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's always something Swampy.


I'm old and just forgot,,,,good thing we've got some bernzomatic gas,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm old and just forgot,,,,good thing we've got some bernzomatic gas,,,,


Dry erase note board is a big help.......... and post it notes..........and a calendar, that's what I've been told............


----------



## Batjack (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Dry erase note board is a big help.......... and post it notes..........and a calendar, that's what I've been told............


I've got a post-it note on my monitor telling me to "write stuff down before turning computer on" because by the time the thing gets started up I've forgot what I was get'n on line to look up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Dry erase note board is a big help.......... and post it notes..........and a calendar, that's what I've been told............


I've got a note app on my tablet here,gotta use it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Well about the time for my winter boots,again,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Dry erase note board is a big help.......... and post it notes..........and a calendar, that's what I've been told............




That don`t do me no good. I can`t read my own writing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That don`t do me no good. I can`t read my own writing.


Me either,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2019)

Y'all ever tried them wasabi covered peas?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Roast taters carrots onions for dinner, actually pretty good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Roast taters carrots onions for dinner, actually pretty good.



Did it come with coffee?


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 7, 2019)

Where you at?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did it come with coffee?



No it’s southern medical facility, came with sweet tea.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Where you at?



North Side Drive


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That don`t do me no good. I can`t read my own writing.


 knew ya shoulda been a doctor!


blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever tried them wasabi covered peas?


YES!!!  I go through spells, I'll dang nigh eat a whole bag and that'll hold me for a while...........when I go to the buffet, I have to get the wasabi to put on my egg roll and fake sushi too!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No it’s southern medical facility, came with sweet tea.



Are they letting you go before the traffic gets bad going North?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

All ya'll sick, prayers.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Not good news today, this getting old is not for sissies. I have an invasive test tomorrow afternoon that will let me know what’s ahead. Thanks for the well wishes, y’all are good folk.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not good news today, this getting old is not for sissies. I have an invasive test tomorrow afternoon that will let me know what’s ahead. Thanks for the well wishes, y’all are good folk.


Dang Man!!  's it goes smooth & you'll be right as rain!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Dannnnnng, I don't know who's been busier, Y'all or me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not good news today, this getting old is not for sissies. I have an invasive test tomorrow afternoon that will let me know what’s ahead. Thanks for the well wishes, y’all are good folk.




Hate to hear that bro, hope tomorrow brings better news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Chikin legs n biskits......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not good news today, this getting old is not for sissies. I have an invasive test tomorrow afternoon that will let me know what’s ahead. Thanks for the well wishes, y’all are good folk.



Let me know if you need something.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me know if you need something.



Thanks, I'm good for now.
The nurses were laughing. 
I got my laptop out and on conference calls as they come and go.
I'm bored to tears stuck in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks, I'm good for now.
> The nurses were laughing.
> I got my laptop out and on conference calls as they come and go.
> I'm bored to tears stuck in here.



Guess you are spending another night in that hotel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not good news today, this getting old is not for sissies. I have an invasive test tomorrow afternoon that will let me know what’s ahead. Thanks for the well wishes, y’all are good folk.




My prayers and kind thoughts your way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks like I’m here until Saturday at least. I’ll need some stream time to get right after being cooped up in here that long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks like I’m here until Saturday at least. I’ll need some stream time to get right after being cooped up in here that long.



You know I'll be ready when the phone rings.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope things work out for you Ruger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Dang Ruger, hang tight bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Hava a drank on me !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hava a drank on me !!



You back at it tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks like I’m here until Saturday at least. I’ll need some stream time to get right after being cooped up in here that long.



 SUX, but get yourself back to normal.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 7, 2019)

Here for you Rug! Headed home delayed tonight but headed home. Should be taking off here in about 20 min.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hava a drank on me !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Here for you Rug! Headed home delayed tonight but headed home. Should be taking off here in about 20 min.



Glad the weather let you get out of there.
You know what its like I’m bored to tears in here.
Been on the laptop all afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Glad the weather let you get out of there.
> You know what its like I’m bored to tears in here.
> Been on the laptop all afternoon.



I bet you are.......

Any fantasies of escape yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You back at it tonight?




No sir, phone is cut off.  Be back Sat night for movies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> One of my all time favorite bands !!!]


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

MizT's too.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2019)

Now that was weird!

Your post to me didn't show up until I clicked on it. Then when I replied ^^^above, it shows nothing, like I didn't reply.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Glad the weather let you get out of there.
> You know what its like I’m bored to tears in here.
> Been on the laptop all afternoon.


Yep, made us get a shot of de-icing before leaving. Good thang to because between ~2000 and 5000 feet, it was a mess. Could have been a bad mess if not for the antyfreeze. 

Going to be midnight getting home, but home nonetheless.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

morning batbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

about ready


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2019)

Rain just quit and the wind went from east to coming out of the north. This old boy will be headed to a deer stand in about an hour.

Mornin`, folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

Unfortunately I have other plans for today instead of hunting.




Nicodemus said:


> Rain just quit and the wind went from east to coming out of the north. This old boy will be headed to a deer stand in about an hour.
> 
> Mornin`, folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning folks......


----------



## Batjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Morning Ruger, how are you doing today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks......



Morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hanging in there for an old guy....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Bat they use the same techniques here as POW camp. Sleep deprivation, noise and constant mild pain.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2019)

Good Morning to you Batjack, Gobblin, NIC, Ruger, Trad, Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

My girlfriend wants to know why I went into a crazy "sneezing fit" a few minutes ago as she swears that she is NOT wearing any pepper perfume !!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2019)

Morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bat they use the same techniques here as POW camp. Sleep deprivation, noise and constant mild pain.




Ruger, some things never change as they have been the "norm" since the beginning in the scheme of Healthcare  !!!!   

ps:  Should I swing by and leave some of those "OXY" pills for you !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Batjack, Gobblin, NIC, Ruger, Trad, Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.
> 
> My girlfriend wants to know why I went into a crazy "sneezing fit" a few minutes ago as she swears that she is NOT wearing any pepper perfume !!!!



A few minutes ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

how-d BOG and Trad


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

I’m good to go, kind pretty nurses looking after me.
The Medical Director is my personal physician.
The parade going through my room never stops.
Mrs Ruger swinging by a bit later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m good to go, kind pretty nurses looking after me.
> The Medical Director is my personal physician.
> The parade going through my room never stops.
> Mrs Ruger swinging by a bit later.



Is this where Mrs Ruger works?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

No, my specialist all work here and my insurance covers here.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2019)

Just hope they can fix you up Ruger.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bat they use the same techniques here as POW camp. Sleep deprivation, noise and constant mild pain.


If you see any split bamboo or a wet towel...go over the fence....fast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Just hope they can fix you up Ruger.



Im sure they will once we get thing's figured out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> If you see any split bamboo or a wet towel...go over the fence....fast.



Ive already got an E&E scoped, I can dodge the desk at the freight elevators and make the parking deck.


----------



## Batjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ive already got an E&E scoped, I can dodge the desk at the freight elevators and make the parking deck.


Just give me a yell. Got a little experience with bust'n in or out of places like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain just quit and the wind went from east to coming out of the north. This old boy will be headed to a deer stand in about an hour.
> 
> Mornin`, folks.



Mornin  Folks!


Good hunting Nic.


----------



## cramer (Nov 8, 2019)

Good morning  fellers , 
thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
No deer in the freezer yet, but will go back in this pm
I got grandma  to go  sit with me Wednesday  afternoon since she had  no grandchildren .  She enjoyed the  woods, got to see a 5 pt  up close  to the blind and a small doe. It was a great hunt, just us in the woods  
I hope everyone  is doing well. Ruger, your horse is out back, if you need it.get well and ride


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2019)

Mng,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,,


Mng Marsupial,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Well,it's cold here,,,,10 degs,little bit of sun though,,,,God forgot to turn up the T-Stat,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger,hope your doing better,did they parole you yet?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

No, I got a parole board this afternoon.
We’ll see if I get a release.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2019)

Get in the woods now. Seen 9 bucks so far.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No, I got a parole board this afternoon.
> We’ll see if I get a release.


Hope everything goes well for ya,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2019)

cramer said:


> Good morning  fellers ,
> thanks  for  the  coffee  G
> No deer in the freezer yet, but will go back in this pm
> I got grandma  to go  sit with me Wednesday  afternoon since she had  no grandchildren .  She enjoyed the  woods, got to see a 5 pt  up close  to the blind and a small doe. It was a great hunt, just us in the woods
> I hope everyone  is doing well. Ruger, your horse is out back, if you need it.get well and ride



Grandma in the blind? Don’t get much better’n that cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No, I got a parole board this afternoon.
> We’ll see if I get a release.




Let me know if your parole get's rejected and I'll come up to create a diversion and walk you outta there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know if your parole get's rejected and I'll come up to create a diversion and walk you outta there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

This one 'bout gone !!  Afternoon friends !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Gotta new biscuit recipe I wanna try.  Dawn's Quiche with hot sausage and onions was the BOMB !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one 'bout gone !!  Afternoon friends !!




Afternoon Quackbro! 

Got to playin around outside with stuff and the little Ponyack Vibe has been makin a weird vibration noise, but only when turning wheel and on the passenger side, so I pulled the front wheels. Lo and behold, a bad CV joint on passenger side FWD.

Anyhow, I went ahead and rotated the tires and reckon I'll brang it to somebody.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro!
> 
> Got to playin around outside with stuff and the little Ponyack Vibe has been makin a weird vibration noise, but only when turning wheel and on the passenger side, so I pulled the front wheels. Lo and behold, a bad CV joint on passenger side FWD.
> 
> Anyhow, I went ahead and rotated the tires and reckon I'll brang it to somebody.




You are, without a doubt, hardest working man I know.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro!
> 
> Got to playin around outside with stuff and the little Ponyack Vibe has been makin a weird vibration noise, but only when turning wheel and on the passenger side, so I pulled the front wheels. Lo and behold, a bad CV joint on passenger side FWD.
> 
> Anyhow, I went ahead and rotated the tires and reckon I'll brang it to somebody.


Had a VW in Germany,,,,was in the commissary parking lot,heard this noise,looked out,all the bearings from the CV joint were running down the hill,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Dawn loves Christmas more than a young'un.  She's been watching Christmas specials on the Hall Mark channel for a week...  I just slink off to my office and play with ya'll.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

The auto hobby shop was close by,,,,great mechanic,,,,he helped me change it out,,,,not easy,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Had a VW in Germany,,,,was in the commissary parking lot,heard this noise,looked out,all the bearings from the CV joint were running down the hill,,,,? ? ? ?




Did the VW's have Porsche motors ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did the VW's have Porsche motors ??


Mine didn't,,,,it was a Passat,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did the VW's have Porsche motors ??


One of the fastest cars at the time was a Ford Escort,I'm telling you they had souped up one,,,,it screamed,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mine didn't,,,,it was a Passat,,,,




Back in the 70's ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back in the 70's ??


87,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> One of the fastest cars at the time was a Ford Escort,I'm telling you they had souped up one,,,,it screamed,,,,




My bro owns the airport in Milledgeville, they run Z06 Vettes/Ferrari's/Mercedes down the runway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Always ask me do I want to drive one... NO !!!  I ain't driving nothing I can't pay for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always ask me do I want to drive one... NO !!!  I ain't driving nothing I can't pay for.




But I will ride !!! 200mph . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Somebody start a new one with some good tunes !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bro owns the airport in Milledgeville, they run Z06 Vettes/Ferrari's/Mercedes down the runway.


Is Milledgeville relatively a safe town?


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 8, 2019)

They all safe when you with this bunch Cary.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Milledgeville relatively a safe town?




Yessir, as safe as any.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Milledgeville relatively a safe town?




Former Capitol of Georgia


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2019)

Gonna lock this one down . .


----------

